#ubuntu-qc 2011-02-21
<kanouk> bonsoir!
<ule> Ça va?
<kanouk> bien merci oui :)
<ule> tré bien
<kanouk> j'ai fait pas mal de manipulations aujourd'hui avec mon ordi qui était planté
<ule> Je reste beaucoup de choses ce week-end.
<kanouk> ?
<ule> ?
<kanouk> moi j'ai réparé mon ordi :)
<ule> kanouk: Sorry, I only speak portuguese and english
<kanouk> me i don't speak english
<kanouk> but i understand just a little bit when i read
<ule> kanouk: I'm going to begin French lessons next month
<ule> kanouk: What happened with your computer that you fixed it?
<kanouk> c'est très long à expliquer
<ule> kanouk: very similar to portuguese
<ule> kanouk: "É muito longo para explicar"
<kanouk> lol
<ule> :)
<ule> kanouk: because of this I want to learn French. Little bit similar with Brazilian Portuguese.
<kanouk> here is a good place for learn french
<ule> Oui
<kanouk> then i will speak you in french :D
<ule> kanouk: Oui. Où êtes-vous?
<kanouk> au québec
<kanouk> tout près de montréal
<ule> Belle ville!
<kanouk> oui en effet
<ule> Je suis en provenance du Brésil.
<kanouk> je n'y demeure pas mais c'est une belle ville
<kanouk> ok
<ule> :)
<kanouk> je ne connais pas beaucoup le Brésil
<ule> Il est grand pays
<kanouk> faudrait que j'aille le visiter par internet
<ule> Si vous venez ici un jour. Vous avez déjà un ami.
<kanouk> :)
<Ankman> hehe
<kanouk> allo Ankman 
<Ankman> kanouk: 'allo
<kanouk> comment ça va?
<Ankman> oui, toi (et ton linux)?
<kanouk> bien tu vas avoir peine à croire ce que je vais te raconter
<kanouk> j'ai installé maverick meerkat aujourd'hui sur mon ordi qui était planté
<kanouk> en fait j'ai installé kubuntu meerkat
<kanouk> et je suis en train de tout configurer
<kanouk> ce matin je lance gparted
<kanouk> et j'avais une partition qui n'avait rien dessus
<kanouk> et j'ai fait une mauvaise manoeuvre
<Ankman> oh oh
<kanouk> je voulais la supprimer mais j'ai fait "créer une nouvelle table de partition"
<kanouk> et ça a effacé tout le contenu de mon disque dur, oué plus rien du tout sur mon disque dur :(
<kanouk> alors je savais plus quoi faire
<kanouk> j'ai tout essayé mes cd de sauvegarde de windows mais rien à faire
<kanouk> et ........ j'ai décidé d'essayer un ancien cd de linux
<kanouk> j'ai mis hardy heron dans mon lecteur cd et hop tout a démarré comme par miracle
<Ankman> hmm
<kanouk> lol
<kanouk> ça a été un peu long mais j'ai réussi à installer hardy heron
<Ankman> pas encore supportee
<kanouk> et par la suite j'ai pu tout installer kubuntu et tout effacer hardy heron
<kanouk> donc là présentement j'ai seulement linux sur mon ordi
<kanouk> c'est linux qui a dépanné mon ordi
<Ankman> hmm
<kanouk> il était temps j'ai travaillé presque toute la nuit là-dessus et toute la journée d'aujourd'hui
<kanouk> et j'ai pas encore tout configuré
<Ankman> prend de temps...
<kanouk> oh oui
<kanouk> j'ai pu installer tous les logiciels que j'avais sous gnome
<kanouk> enfin presque
<Ankman> mon installation est de juin 2009
<kanouk> ils étaient disponibles dans les dépôts
<kanouk> tu as meerkat aussi?
<Ankman> j'ai ...
<Ankman> commencer?
<kanouk> je me souviens plus quelle distribution tu as
<Ankman> avec un prior lucid
<kanouk> ok tu as Lucid Lynx
<Ankman> mais upgrading chaque fois
<Ankman> non meerkat
<kanouk> ok et tu n'as jamais de problèmes à upgrader?
<Ankman> non
<cyphermox> allo
<Ankman> cyphermox:  lo
<kanouk> chanceux parce que moi les fois où j'ai fait des upgrade j'ai toujours rencontré des problèmes et il me fallait refaire une installation à partir du cd original
<kanouk> allo cyphermox 
<kanouk> un vrai joujou ce kubuntu
<Ankman> hmm
<kanouk> j'étais très habituée à gnome mais kubuntu est très bien aussi
<cyphermox> avec tout le temps que tu as mis dessus, est-ce que ta machine fonctionne bien là, kanouk?
<kanouk> oui et j'en suis très fière
<cyphermox> cool
<kanouk> et grâce à vous autres hier j'ai pu au moins me servir de mon écran de portable
<kanouk> vraiment cool oui :)
<cyphermox> good :)
<kanouk> je sais pas s'il y a un kubuntu netbook pour kde 10.10
<Mobidoy> Cyphermox, Sont problême à Kanouk était que son Grub utilisait l'écran externe comme écran par défaut :) 
<cyphermox> ah
<cyphermox> bios
<Mobidoy> non
<Mobidoy> grub réinstallé (confiurer) avec l'écran externe activé 
<Mobidoy> et en tant que primary
<Musashimaru> ouais, ca chie le multi écran avec linux...
 * Mobidoy nods
<Musashimaru> nods?
<Mobidoy> approuve de la tête.... 
<Mobidoy> moins long en anglais, nods
<Musashimaru> j'ai 2 cartes vidéos, 3 écran... et crisse ca marche pas bien... je suis vert
<Musashimaru> pas capable d'Avoir xgl avec xinerama, et sans xgl, juste afficher la TV me bouffe 100% d'un coeur
<Musashimaru> et tout rame
<Musashimaru> je désespère
<Musashimaru> j'Attend un xorg.conf d'un mec et il donne plus signe de vie depuis une semaine :(
<Mobidoy> doh :( 
<Musashimaru> en plus ca m'A couté des sous ce bordel. :(
<Musashimaru> si j'avais su... :(
<Mobidoy> ca vas fonctionner. désespère pas :) 
<Mobidoy> J'ai passé le 3 derniers jours 
<Musashimaru> là j'ai un twinview avec un xséparé.. mais ca pue
<Mobidoy> à bucher pour faire fonctionner des solutions erp et finalement, j'ai réussi
<Mobidoy> donc, ca vas venir pour toi aussi :) 
<Musashimaru> quoi comme erp?
<Mobidoy> j'ai finalement été avec openerp
<Mobidoy> franchement le plus conviviale et adapté au Quebec :) 
<Musashimaru> c a remplace un soft de compta pour une entreprise?
<Musashimaru> je viens de mettre en place redmine moi pour ma boite... c'est pas pire
<Musashimaru> mais tu as installlé cet erp pour une compagnie u un association?
<Mobidoy> pour la compagnie de mon beau pere
<Mobidoy> gestion de stock, inventaire, commande, vente, ressource humaine, planification, etc etc.... tout y est !!! 
<Musashimaru> pas pire...
<Musashimaru> je ne sais pas si dans ma compagbie la compta serait prete a passer là dessus.... et voir comment ca gere kles stock et les changements....
<Mobidoy> https://demo.my.openerp.com/?db=demo_1298221201&user=demo&password=demo&login_action=login
<Musashimaru> j'étais dessus juste avant...
<Musashimaru> Mais de lÀ a savoir si ca convient à ma compta.... j'en sais rien...
<Musashimaru> Mais en fait, je veux pas me faire chir avec ca
<Mobidoy> c'est pas si pire, j'ai finalement trouvé un excellent tuto d'installation sous ubuntu
<Musashimaru> :)
<MaLiXs> bonsoire
<kanouk> bonsoir
<Mobidoy> Félicitation kanouk :) 
<kanouk> merci
<Mobidoy> j'ai lu tes aventures d'hier et avant hier ! 
<kanouk> tu sais j'ai regardé mon quota de téléchargement et j'ai combiné alors j'ai pu télécharger kubuntu
<kanouk> j'en reviens pas moi-même d'avoir fait ça :)
<Mobidoy> Mais, c'est fait.... plus de windows et 10.10 :) 
<kanouk> ça a été un mal pour un bien de m'être trompée en voulant supprimer la partition vide
<kanouk> non plus de windows et 10.10 oui
<Mobidoy> as-tu fait une partition séparé pour ton home ? 
<Mobidoy> oui
<kanouk> mais j'aurais quand-même aimé sauver mon windows étant donné que ça coûte cher
<kanouk> non jai pas fait de partition séparée pour mon home
<kanouk> mais je l'ai faite avec toutou linux sur mon vieux portable
<kanouk> et je t'avoue que là en installant kubuntu je savais pas trop quoi faire
<kanouk> j'avais choisi de partitionner manuellement mais quand est venu le temps je suis restée bloquée
<kanouk> au fait j'avais réussi à booter toutou juste avant hardy heron
<kanouk> donc j'aurais pu faire mes partitions avec toutou avant
<kanouk> tout fonctionne bien mais j'ai pas réussi à graver mon image iso de kubuntu avec brasero, ça gravait pas
<kanouk> me suis servi de toutou encore
<Mobidoy> lol :) 
<Mobidoy> ok
<kanouk> une chance que j'ai un toutou ;-D
<Mobidoy> pour ton home, ca ce change, je vais te trouver une procédure en francais :) 
<kanouk> ah ok
<kanouk> merci
<Mobidoy> et pour ton windows, c'était quel version ? 
<kanouk> vista=version instable :)
<kanouk> j'étudie la configuration de kubuntu, j'étais plutôt habituée à gnome
<kanouk> et je n'ai eu aucun problème à configurer ma connection wifi
<Mobidoy> lol.... si tu veux, je peut te faire un cd de Vista, avec ta license tu seras légal et, tu peux l'installer en VM si jamais tu en a besoin :) 
<Mobidoy> nahhh ca vas bien meerkat :) 
<kanouk> ben on a pas le droit d'installer vista en VM
<Mobidoy> moi aussi, tout fonctionnais :) 
<Mobidoy> pkoi pas ?
<Mobidoy> tu as la license non ? 
<kanouk> bien oui j'ai ma licence vista, certain
<Mobidoy> dinc, pkoi tu pourrais pas le mettre en VM ? 
<Mobidoy> *donc
<kanouk> sauf que je t'ai dit l'autre jour que pas longtemps après l'avoir acheté il a planté et je l'ai retourné au SAV
<kanouk> j'ai vu sur internet que c'est défendu d'installer vista en VM
<kanouk> et en + j'ai une licence windows xp pro que je n'ai jamais installée
<Mobidoy> oui si tu as pas la license mais si tu l'as, qui peut te dire ce que tu peux et ce que tu ne peux pas faire avec un produit que tu as chèrement payé ? 
<kanouk> je la garde parce que je me dis qu'un jour pt'être bien que je récupérerai un vieil ordi sur lequel je pourrai l'installer
<kanouk> ben là je suis d'accord avec toi et je n'aurais aucune crainte, j'ai même encore toutes les factures
<kanouk> mais j'ai bien vu sur le net qu'on peut pas mettre vista en VM...défendu par cro$oft
<Mobidoy> meme sans facture... tant que tu as le ptit collant sous ton portable avec le numéro de license..... 
<kanouk> je sais et il est là le petit collant
<kanouk> mais ce qui me dérange c'est que si on m'a changé la carte mère alors le système ne doit plus être reconnu par windows
<kanouk> je sais pas exactement ce qui a été changé quand je l'ai fait réparer
<kanouk> il était encore sous la garantie
<Mobidoy> ca devrait encore fonctionner et etre reconnue quand meme.... et je ne trouve rien qui dit que tu ne peut le faire.... 
<Mobidoy> je trouve surtout des "Comment le faire" ;)
<kanouk> je t'assure que j'ai vu ça et cette fin de semaine même, il faudrait que je retrouve le lien
<Mobidoy> ouais :)
<Mobidoy> et c'est pas que je ne te crois pas :) 
<Mobidoy> J'aimerai juste trouver les raisons qui y sont donné :) 
<kanouk> j'essaie de retrouver le lien
<kanouk> Mobidoy--> c'est en 2007: http://www.clubic.com/actualite-70256-vista-virtualisation-presque-defendue.html
#ubuntu-qc 2011-02-22
<Mobidoy> dsl.... longggg téléphone :) 
<kanouk> pas grave ça :)
<Mobidoy> Ok, c'est bloquer mais pas illégale.... Depuis que la faille à été corriger, il y à eu des méthodes pour le faire qui sont apparues !!!
<kanouk> ok
<kanouk> moi j'ai seulement mes cd de sauvegarde
<Mobidoy> si et/ou quand tu voudras le faire, laisse moi savoir, je te procurerais une image sur DvD et une procédure :) 
<kanouk> en fait je pourrais installer aussi mon xp pro que je n'ai jamais encore utilisé
<Mobidoy> ouaip... 
<kanouk> faudrait bien que j'essaie ça un de ces jours
<Mobidoy> surtout qu'il ne seras plus supporté bientôt :) 
<kanouk> j'avais déjà lu sur le sujet
<kanouk> ben je crois qu'il ne l'est déjà plus
<kanouk> depuis un bon bout de temps si je me trompe pas
<kanouk> je voulais l'installer sur mon vieux portable
<Mobidoy> July 13, 2010
<kanouk> k
<Mobidoy> tu as raison :) 
<kanouk> mais beaucoup de portables sont tatoués
<kanouk> et on peut pas installer d'autres systèmes que ceux reliés à la carte mère
<Mobidoy> ouaip et la, la sécurité des gens est compromise... à moins qu'ils ne ce tourne vers.... ici :) 
<kanouk> lol
<kanouk> mais je comprends pas quand tu dis que la sécurité des gens est compromise
<kanouk> pourquoi ça?
<kanouk> en passant tu as déjà utilisé le logiciel de capture d'écran "shutter"
<kanouk> ?
<Mobidoy> non pour shutter...
<kanouk> il est dans les dépôts
<Mobidoy> pour la sécurité des gens bin, si il y a des failles de trouvé sur XP, y a pu personne pour les corrigés mais y en a plein pour les exploitées :) 
<kanouk> même en virtuel?
<kanouk> bonne fin de soirée
<MagicFab> salut les zamis
<MagicFab> si qq'un a qqs minutes j'aimerais de nouvelles idées pour ce bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/722294
<Ankman> i have a different card
<Ankman> well, also intel HDI as i notice now
<Ankman> ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
<Ankman> but no problem
<Ankman> MagicFab: but since you are here there might be a "dependncy" problem in ubuntu...
<MagicFab> ?
<MagicFab> Ankman, what does aplay -l tell you ?
<Ankman> i assume OSS was removed from the kernel. and the package sidplay2 needs OSS. ALSA seems not to work with sidplay2
<Ankman> card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 0: ALC268 Analog [ALC268 Analog]
<Ankman> if i'm right sidplay2 shoule be recompiled with ALSA support, or removed
<MagicFab> your codec is different
<MagicFab> and what's sidplay2 anyways ?
<Ankman> commodore 64 music player
 * Ankman might be the only dude left on earth listening to that anyway ;-)
<Ankman> so not really important
<MagicFab> Ankman, were you referring to this: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/+archive/ppa/+buildjob/2272187
<Ankman> hmm
<Ankman> not really
<Ankman> before i had to load an OSS kernel module
<Ankman> but after a kernel update some months ago that module was removed
<Ankman> can't you install sidplay2 to see if  it works for you?
<Ankman> as i also installed the "audio hacks" to get certain other apps running as i tried to get rid of pulseaudio
<Mobidoy> Document Foundation Welcomes Canonical http://bit.ly/htY3wY !ubuntu
<d2_racing> bonsoir
<Musashimaru> bonsoir
<Ankman> bonsoir
<Musashimaru> bonsoir
<Mobidoy> J'ai un probleme avec le client d'openERP sur 2 de mes 3 ordis.... Ca c'est bien installer sur mon Jet :P mais pas sur les autres, voici un liens vers mon probleme.... http://www.openerp.com/forum/topic22814.html
<Mobidoy> Des idées ? 
<Mobidoy> oui, PyXML version 0.8.4 :) vieux de 7 ans lol
<cyphermox> Mobidoy, tu peux me pointer au paquet? faudrait le mettre à jour dans ce cas...
<cyphermox> deuxpi, ping
<cyphermox> deuxpi, ca t'intéresse toujours un global jam? ca serait cool d'en organiser encore ce cycle
<Mobidoy> sec
<deuxpi> cyphermox_: pong !
<cyphermox_> wooo
<deuxpi> cyphermox_: est-ce que les gens de supinfo veulent encore parraîner l'événement ?
<cyphermox_> ouais, apparemment
<deuxpi> très bien :)
<cyphermox_> je vais les relancer ce soir ou demain (oqp avec unity)
<deuxpi> les dates proposées sont du 1er au 3 avril (ven. à dimanche)
<cyphermox_> ca marche pour moi je crois
<deuxpi> peut-être juste la fin de semaine par exemple
<deuxpi> 'sais pas
<cyphermox_> ouais, surement surtout la fds
<deuxpi> ok go go go :)
<deuxpi> bon je me pousse, on en reparlera ! :)
<Mobidoy> cyphermox_, http://pyxml.sourceforge.net/topics/download.html
<Mobidoy> et cyphermox_ voici la réponse de deuxpi <deuxpi> ok go go go :)
<kanouk> bonsoir
<Ankman> 'allo
<yhs> bonsoir
<kanouk> allo Ankman et yhs :)
<kanouk> suis en train de configurer mon kubuntu
<Ankman> ah oui
<kanouk> oui j'essaie différentes configurations
#ubuntu-qc 2011-02-23
<MaLiXs> bonsoir a tous j'aurais besoin de l'aide de qqun qui si connais en son et vlc ....
<kanouk> bonsoir MaLiXs 
<kanouk> pas moi
<MaLiXs> bonsoir
<MaLiXs> dans le fond jai des glitch audio un peu partout sourtout avec la muique
<kanouk> il existe des tutoriels sur le net pour vlc
<MaLiXs> a date je trouve pas grand chose
<kanouk> je cherche aussi
<MaLiXs> sur le site de vlc je voit la version 1.1.7 mais dans les depot je voit 1.1.4
<MaLiXs> mais faudrais je choppe la 1.1.7 ptetre que sa aiderais
<kanouk> tu as quoi comme distribution?
<MaLiXs> ubuntu 10.10
<kanouk> ok
<kanouk> tu peux le télécharger ici:http://www.getdeb.net/updates/Ubuntu/10.10/?category=Video%20Tools&page=2
<kanouk> mais avant il faut que tu actives les dépôts ici: http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/getdeb
<MaLiXs> oufff il est encore plus vieu
<kanouk> il est pas plus vieux
<kanouk> c'est la version que tu veux
<MaLiXs> bah attend
<kanouk> il faut que tu choisisses ta version d'ubuntu en haut à gauche
<MaLiXs> quand je l'ouvre avec la logitech il me donne encore la version 1.1.4
<Ironwind25> http://www.toocharger.com/fiches/windows/vlc-media-player/9791.htm
<kanouk> tu dois ajoutet les dépôts de getdeb dans ton sources.list
<kanouk> ajouter
<MaLiXs> comment je fait
<kanouk> attends
<MaLiXs> laisse jai trouver lol
<kanouk> ok
<MaLiXs> ya un deb justement pour sa lol
<MaLiXs> Use the following instructions:
<MaLiXs>     Install the getdeb package.
<kanouk> je t'ai donné le lien pour savoir comment faire pour getdeb
<MaLiXs> bon
<MaLiXs> installonm
<kanouk> ici tu peux avoir de la documentation
<kanouk> http://www.lprod.org/wiki/doku.php/video:lecteurs:vlc
<MaLiXs> mais bizarement je croit pas sa vient de vlc ....
<MaLiXs> pcq je crois que emesene le fait aussi le glitch
<kanouk> ah
<kanouk> sinon ben tu auras la plus récente version
<MaLiXs> ouais c sur
<MaLiXs> toujours sa 
<kanouk> tu as vu le lien que je viens de te donner?
<MaLiXs> car c le seul lectewur j'Aime appart de winamp
<MaLiXs> merci pour le site getdeb sa ma lair bien
<kanouk> oui et même très bien
<kanouk> bonne fin de soirée à tous
<kanouk> et bonne chance MaLiXs 
<mathben> bonsoir, est-ce que ça dit de quoi à quelqu'un cette commande? ip link set can0 up txqueuelen 1000 type can bitrate 125000
<mathben> j'ai cet erreur : RTNETLINK answers: Operation not supported
<Musashimaru> c'es du wifi?
<mathben> du can
<Musashimaru> connais pas
<MaLiXs> au moin mon vlc fonctionne a present
<MobiAndroid> cyphermox, je vais etre au cafe creme dès midi....
<mathben> salut, est-ce normal que lorsque je fais "ssh-keygen -q", qu'il ne soit pas silencieux finalement? J'aimerais faire un script qui en génère des automatiques :s
<deuxpi> mathben: est-ce que tu passes aussi les paramètres -N et -f ?
<mathben> deuxpi: désolé, du délai, j'ai trouvé ceci qui me convient : ssh-keygen -f ~/.ssh/id_rsa -P ""
<mathben> je crois que ça revient à ce que tu voulais m'annoncer ^^
<deuxpi> mathben: je suis pas certain du -P versus -N ...
<deuxpi> mais ça a l'air de marcher
<mathben> Provides the new passphrase  ou  Provides the (old) passphrase.
<deuxpi> mouais :)
<mathben> peut-on croire que P va prendre le vieux mot de passe?
<mathben> bof, je vais prendre N ;)
<mathben> ça me donne ceci :   ssh-keygen -f ~/.ssh/id_rsa -N "";ssh serverqa@10.240.0.1 'mkdir ~/.ssh 2>/dev/null;echo '`cat ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub`' >> ~/.ssh/authorized_keys'
<mathben> l'adresse est fictive
<deuxpi> et si tu as ssh-copy-id tu peux possiblement simplifier la copie
<mathben> deuxpi: wow, merci ^^
<qwebirc12781> allo y aurait il quelqu un pour m aider dans la configuration de mon wifi
<qwebirc12781> et comment changer ce weird pseudo :o) 
<Lrrr> Si tu veux changer ce pseudo utilise un vrai client IRC....
<Mobidoy> cyphermox: je suis au Café Crèeme, tout nos CD sont parti
<cyphermox> lol
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> moi j'suis au bureau
<cyphermox> jva partir plus tard...
<cyphermox> vers 15h peut-être
<cyphermox> le problème c'est surtout que le déplacement fait chier
<IdleOne> cyphermox: if someone has bought an app from USC and it won't install what can they do?
<IdleOne> they get an error 401 from the commercial-ppa
<cyphermox> huh they just bought it?
<IdleOne> about 30 minutes ago they say
<qwebirc12781> to <lrrr< je ne savais pas que j'étais sur un "faux" cleint irc 
<cyphermox> I think it might be a matter or waiting a little more
<IdleOne> this is the error they get http://paste.ubuntu.com/571218/
<cyphermox> otherwise, I'm not exactly sure who to contact except the commercial-ppa team owner
<IdleOne> they said they will wait and try again later. I told them to either contact the vendor or canonical if they still have problems
<Lrrr> qwebirc12781: C'est un client IRC web. C'est pas pratique quand tu viens régulièrement.
<Lrrr> il me semble...
<cyphermox> yeah, if it doesn't work in an hour or two, call canonical support
<IdleOne> cyphermox: even if USC says that canonical does not provide support for the app?
<cyphermox> we provide the infrastructure
<qwebirc12781> désolée mais je ne suis pas encore familière avec l irc
<IdleOne> ok, thanks for the info
<cyphermox> it's mostly a matter or making sure they're added to the right team or something
<IdleOne> when they buy an app do they get a key or something they need to enter?
<cyphermox> qwebirc12781, y'a un moyen de changer le pseudo sur le web.
<cyphermox> minute :)
<IdleOne> 2 deuxpi :0
<deuxpi> qwebirc12781: bonjour, je crois qu'il y a un champ où tu peux entrer un nom (sinon c'est qwebircXXXX par défaut
<qwebirc12781> enfin je suis venue voir si ici je pourrais avoir des conseils pour configurer mon réseau 
<qwebirc12781> ok pour le pseudo, je le changerai next time
<cyphermox> certainement
<cyphermox> quel problème avec le sans-fil?
<qwebirc12781> je suis sur ubunut 10.10 depuis peu mais à chaque remise à jour mon réseau est différent
<qwebirc12781> sur la version 8.04 le wifi fonctionnait, puis je suis passée sur 9.04 et mon réseau fonctionne uniquement par cable
<qwebirc12781> donc réseau filaire
<qwebirc12781> puis depuis 10.10, la connexion est sur auto Etho et non plus sur filaire
<qwebirc12781> c'est un peu confus mais tout ça pour dire que je n arrive plus à me connecter en wifi dans les café ou à la médiatheque
<qwebirc12781> et actuellement, étant en connection auto etho, ça rame
<cyphermox> le nom a peut d'importance, en principe auto eth0 c'est la connection filaire par défaut, créée quand tu installe
<cyphermox> et le wifi... tu as des entrées, une liste de réseaux disponibles sous Sans-fil?
<qwebirc12781> oui mais avant j avais auto etho et connexion filaire...
<qwebirc12781> non pas d entrée de réseaux dispo
<cyphermox> y'a quelque chose d'écrit alors?
<qwebirc12781> quand je clique sur connexion réseau j ai mon onglet sans fil avec rien d'inscrit dedans 
<qwebirc12781> peut être est ce ma chipset qui n est plus reconnue (pourtant qui fonctionnait sous ubuntu 8.04) 
<cyphermox> mais tu as de quoi dans le menu si tu clique sur l'icone réseau dans le panneau?
<qwebirc12781> auto Etho - se déconnecter-connexion vpn
<cyphermox> rien pour wifi?
<qwebirc12781> niet
<cyphermox> d'ac
<cyphermox> alors c'est bien ca, ta carte ne serait pas supportée
<Mobidoy> pastebin time :P lol
<cyphermox> mais on peut voir si tu as des options
<Mobidoy> Y a du monde sans bon sens ici cyphermox :)
<cyphermox> clique Système -> Administration -> Pilotes supplémentaires
<cyphermox> Mobidoy, moo?
<Mobidoy> +/- 50
<Mobidoy> je me suis fait un display sur la table.... Je suis visible :) 
<cyphermox> ahhh ok je comprends
<qwebirc12781> aucun pilote n est installé 
<cyphermox> qwebirc12781, et aucun disponible?
<qwebirc12781> non
<qwebirc12781> lautre probleme c est que je ne sais pas quelle est ma carte réseau 
<qwebirc12781> car quand je fais ifconfig 
<qwebirc12781> j obtiens une entrée pour Inprocomm IPN 2220
<cyphermox> bon alors, si tu peux aller en ligne de commande, tapper 'lspci -nn' et copier ce que ca te donne sur un site comme pastebin.com (et nous donner l'addresse pour aller voir)?
<qwebirc12781> et l autre mentionnant realtek semiconductor
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> c'est bon signe, mais avec lspci on pourra voir quel type de carte c'est exactement
<deuxpi> Inprocomm -> ndiswrapper :/
<cyphermox> deuxpi, ah oui?
<deuxpi> messemble
<deuxpi> driver difficile à trouver parce que la compagnie existe plus je crois aussi
<deuxpi> Peut-être que ça peut aider: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1042480
<qwebirc12781> voici le lscpci http://pastebin.com/hdELAkzB
<deuxpi> merci
<qwebirc12781> et oui je suis allée sur le ndiswrapper mais comme je ne savais pas quel pilote downloader je ne l ai pas testé
<deuxpi> cyphermox: tu es familier avec ndiswrapper et cie. ?
<deuxpi> avec dkms sur maverick, ça devrait épargner le trouble de compiler ndiswrapper, mais à part ça c'est un peu de la magie pour moi tout ça
<qwebirc12781> humm mm  j ai installé NdisGTK car vu la doc, ca semblait plus simple étant en connection filaire
<qwebirc12781> et puis je n ai pas pu trouvé le dossier .inf indiqué dans la doc ubuntu
<deuxpi> ils viennent du driver Windows
<qwebirc12781> il fautdire que quand j ai installé maverick, je ne sais pastrop où ma version windows est passée ;o/
<qwebirc12781> sous karmic, j étais en dual boot mais actuellement je n ai plus qu ubuntu qui se lance
<LeDucDuBleuet> Salut Ubuntu-QC en direct de l'Heure Ubuntu @ Chicoutimi! :-)
<Mobidoy> Salut LeDucDuBleuet, en Direct de l'Heure Ubuntu @ Longueuil :P LoL
<qwebirc12781> salut ...en direct de mon salon
<deuxpi> j'ai vu sur le message de forum de tantôt qu'il y avait des liens pour télécharger des drivers
<deuxpi> (parler de télécharger des drivers ça me donne des boutons ;)
<LeDucDuBleuet> :-)
<cyphermox> deuxpi, désolé non, pas vraiment familier avec ndiswrapper
<cyphermox> deuxpi, ca va m'a l'air assez clair et simple (et probablement valide) comme how-to : http://phildawson.tumblr.com/post/22267163/how-to-enable-linksys-airconn-inprocomm-ipn-2220
<cyphermox> urgh, trop mal de tête
<qwebirc12781> est ce que ça foncionne sur maverick
<cyphermox> en principe oui, ca me semble etre les meme paquets, mais c'est à essayer
<cyphermox> moi j'ai pas de machine avec du ndiswrapper dans les +/- 80 laptops dans le bureau :P
<cyphermox> deuxpi, ca t'intéresse venir au café ce soir ajser d'organisation pour le global jam?
<qwebirc12781> et le driver pour toshiba peut convenir à mon laptop acer?
<qwebirc12781> ne serait pas plus facile finalement d acheter une nouvelle carte réseau
<cyphermox> en fait, sur un laptop ca dépend pas mal
<cyphermox> pour le driver, en principe ca fonctionnerait quand meme, mais si tu as des cds de driver windows pour ton laptop, alors tu as des driver acer et c'est idéal
<qwebirc12781> en fait je n ai aucun cd, c'est soi disant un"hassle-free system" 
<deuxpi> qwebirc12781: si tu veux aller dans la voie de la nouvelle carte, je me suis acheté une TP-Link TL-WN811N et le plus gros problème est la protubérance que ça cause sur le côté du laptop (et 25$ de moins dans mes poches pour qqch qui aurait du marcher...)
<qwebirc12781> c est rassurant
<qwebirc12781> sinon pour laconnexion filaire, y aurait il possibilité de la modifier pour avoir un acces plus rapide
<cyphermox> deuxpi, tplink c'est quel driver ca?
<cyphermox> qwebirc12781, qu'est ce qui est trop lent?
<cyphermox> ca détecte pas quand tu branche le fil?
<qwebirc12781> etrangement sur Karmic j avais auto ethO et connexion filaire et je memettais toujours sur le filaire
<qwebirc12781> car auto etho est plus lent
<qwebirc12781> mais depuis maverick, je n ai plus d'option, seul auto ethO est détecté
<cyphermox> y'a aucune différence, c'est seulement un nom... à moins que tu aies des config spéciales du genre une ip statique
<cyphermox> brb
<deuxpi> cyphermox: ath9k
<Mobidoy> cyphermox: je sais pas si il est au courant mais je viens de voir que MagicFab est a 5 minutes d'ici, dans un autre café :) 
<cyphermox> hehe
<cyphermox> je pars bientot
<Mobidoy> ok
<Mobidoy> deuxpi: vas-tu venir ? MagicFab vas venir aussi il vient de me le confirmer
<deuxpi> je finis pas avant 6h
<cyphermox> k
<cyphermox> Mobidoy, toujours autant de monde là-bas?
<Mobidoy> cyphermox: non le diner est fini.... mais il y a au moins 25 personnes.
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> je pars sous peu
<Mobidoy> deuxpi: ok, ont peut ce reprendre pour faire ca anyway, c'est ce qu'ont avaient parlé cyphermox et moi même
<Mobidoy> cyphermox: good
<Mobidoy> fut juste pas mettre ca trop tard, moins de 2 mois avant le release :) 
<Mobidoy> *faut
<deuxpi> je suis en train de checker ça....
<Mobidoy> bahhh pas de rush :) 
<deuxpi> je dois passer chez moi avant, mais je devrais finir par arriver
<Mobidoy> ca ferme a 9:00 ici ce soir.... tu penses que tu auras le temps quand même ? 
<deuxpi> mouais
<deuxpi> c'est pas *si* loin que ça longueuil ;)
<Mobidoy> ouais mais, tu finis à 6, tu travail à l'autre bout du monde ;P Tu dois passer chez vous.... Donc, tu sauras pas ici avant 20:30 lol :P 
<deuxpi> Mobidoy: aussi la date proposée pour le global jam serait dans la fin de semaine du 2 et 3 avril
<Mobidoy> donc, nous avons 1 mois.... C'est plus qu'asser :) 
#ubuntu-qc 2011-02-24
<kanouk> bonsoir
<kanouk> comment on fait pour mettre gimp en français sous kubuntu maverick meerkat?
<d2_racing> bonsoir
<MagicFab> luis_lopez, ping
<sipherdee> allo! :)
<mathben_> allo :)
<mathben_> on a perdu les log :(
<MagicFab> mathben_, lesquels ?
<mathben_> MagicFab: je parlais du user ubuntulog, mais disons que ubuntulo1 est venu à la rescousse :p
<MagicFab> ah ok
#ubuntu-qc 2011-02-25
<kanouk> bonsoir
<mathben_> bonsoir
<kanouk> bonsoir mathben_ 
<mathben_> kanouk: ça va bien?
<kanouk> bien merci et toi?
<kanouk> je configure ma nouvelle installation
<kanouk> maverick meerkat
<kanouk> tu as meerkat toi mathben_ ?
<Ankman> bonsoir
<kanouk> bonsoir Ankman :)
<kanouk> comment ça va?
<Ankman> oui, toi?
<kanouk> bien aussi merci :)
<kanouk> suis toujours dans ma configuration de maverick meerkat
<kanouk> gparted 0.8 est sorti et il peut récupérer des tables de partition effacées/endommagées à partir d'un disque et de sauver les données qui se trouvent dessus
<kanouk> http://sourceforge.net/projects/gparted/files/
<mathben_> kanouk: non, encore avec 10.10
<kanouk> mathben_--> la 10.10 c'est meerkat
<mathben_> heu, oups
<kanouk> lol
<mathben_> ha job, je suis sur 10.04 à cause qu'elle est lts
<kanouk> ok :)
<mathben_> je suis encore à job, je veux finir ce bout de programme lol
<kanouk> :)
<kanouk> bonsoir Mobidoy 
<Mobidoy> Bonsoir kanouk ca va ?
<kanouk> bien merci et toi?
<kanouk> je configure meerkat
<kanouk> j'aime bien jusqu'à date :)
<Mobidoy> cool :)
<kanouk> :)
<kanouk> Mobidoy--> en tout cas je crois pas que je pourrais installer virtualbox
<Mobidoy> pourquoi ?
<kanouk> bien mon ordi serait pas assez puissant je pense
<Mobidoy> tu as combien de memoire vive ?
<kanouk> c'est ce que je cherche
<kanouk> je trouve pas
<kanouk> mais il me semble que c'est aux alentours de 760
<kanouk> je fais seulement installer un logiciel et le cpu est à 100%
<mathben_> cat /proc/meminfo|grep MemTotal
<kanouk> juste un petit moment :)
<mathben_> c'est normal que le cpu soit à 100%, sauf lorsqu'on a plus qu'un core ^^
<kanouk> k
<kanouk> suis en train d'installer un logiciel, ce sera pas long
<mathben_> lol, ça semble long ¬¬
<kanouk> lol
<mathben_> tu peux ouvrir plusieurs terminal?
<mathben_> *terminaux
<kanouk> pas encore essayé
<mathben_> bien, si tu ouvres gnome-terminal, tu peux faire ctrl+shit+t et ça t'ouvre un autre onglet, sinon tu fais ctrl+shit+n qui ouvre une autre fenêtre
<kanouk> bon alors ta commande mathben_ donne 762320
<mathben_> sinon, tu peux faire ctrl+alt+f1 pour aller à la console 1. Pour revenir à la console graphique, tu fais ctrl+alt+f7
<kanouk> d'habitude c'est Ctrl+alt+f1 que je faisais
<kanouk> bonsoir Gringostar 
<Gringostar> Allllo!
<mathben_> ha, bien, tu en as plusieurs, tu peux faire f2 ^^
<mathben_> kanouk: es-tu sur irssi?
<mathben_> Gringostar: bonsoir :D
<kanouk> non mathben_ je suis pas sur irssi, pourquoi?
<kanouk> mathben_--> parce que irssi est en console?
<mathben_> kanouk: oui, c'est ce que j'utilise présentement
<Gringostar> Hey, j'ai un petit bug, je suis chez un ami et je me connecte facilement a son wifi avec windows et je n'y arrive pas avec ubuntu...
<mathben_> le seul désavantage, c'est que je n'ai pas de notification lorsqu'on m'écrit et je le mets souvent sur un autre bureau :p
<kanouk> pas pratique :)
<Gringostar> Kanouk: Ça fait un bout de temps, comment ça s'est terminé le problême d'affichage?
<mathben_> je dois partir, désolé Gringostar, je ne peux pas t'aider pour l'instant. Essaie de voir si tes drivers sont supportés (lspci te donne la liste) et va voir sur le site d'ubuntu ou ailleur sur internet
<mathben_> bonne chance
<kanouk> bien ici on m'a aidé et tout s'est arrangé :)
<Gringostar> cool
<kanouk> oui et j'ai installé maverick meerkat
<Gringostar> Nice, moi je ne peux pas, à moins qu'il y est eu des updates pour moi... mon matériel n'est pas supporté
<kanouk> ok
<kanouk> j'ai kde
<Gringostar> je n'ai pas cherché depuis décembre
<kanouk> ok
<kanouk> j'ai pas terminé de le configurer
<kanouk> l'installation est fraîche
<Gringostar> par contre il y a eu des mises a jour de flash et vlc qui ont faits des miracles...
<kanouk> et j'ai un peu de difficulté à m'y retrouver étant une habituée de ubuntu
<kanouk> ok
<Gringostar> Ma qualité video est maintenant la meme qu'avec windoh
<kanouk> k
<Gringostar> J'ai eu un apercu de kde avec backtrack et je dois avouer que le bureau a c'est avantage...
<kanouk> comme?
<Gringostar> par exemple j'ai été étoné de savoir que tu peux maximiser une fenetre en hauteur seulement
<Gringostar> en clickant sur l'icone maximise avec le bouton du milieu
<kanouk> comprends pas là
<Gringostar> C'est simple et rapide
<kanouk> ben tu dois le configurer pour que ça fasse ça
<Gringostar> C'est peut-etre backtrack qui est configuré comme ca
<kanouk> moi ça enroule/déroule
<Gringostar> Non J'ai trouvé ce truc dans les astuces de KDE
<kanouk> ok
<Gringostar> Ça ne viens pas de backtrack
<kanouk> il me semble l'avoir vu aussi
<Gringostar> Dans synaptic j'avais trouvé un petit utilitaire qui présente des astuces à chaque démarrage.
<kanouk> ah ok
<kanouk> et tu aimais ça?
<Gringostar> J'en apprenais à chaque fois
<kanouk> ok
<Gringostar> Des raccourci clavier et plein d'autre trucs
<kanouk> ok
<Gringostar> Ha aussi il me semble que tu peux copier/coller en utilisant uniquement le bouton du milieu
<kanouk> je pense que oui
<deuxpi> ça, même les vieux systèmes unix le font ;)
<kanouk> :)
<kanouk> moi je désinstalle toujours avahi-daemon mais je sais pas si je fais bien
<deuxpi> habituellement, ça fait pas de mal de le garder
<kanouk> il ouvre le port 5353
<Gringostar> Malheureusement je ne peux pas te donner le nom maintenant car je n'ai pas le disque... il est resté chez moi
<kanouk> et à ce qui paraît ça ralentirait la navigation
<deuxpi> ça sert à Empathy pour les comptes de type "Personnes à proximité"
<kanouk> ok
<deuxpi> pour le cas de ralentir, tu peux juste enlever mdns4 dans le fichier /etc/nsswitch.conf
<kanouk> je viens de réinstaller
<kanouk> merci deuxpi 
<Gringostar> Je vais essayé de revenir sous linux...
<kanouk> :)
<deuxpi> kanouk: en fait le "mdns4" permet de créer un nom de domaine ".local" pour se connecter aux ordinateurs dans le réseau local
<kanouk> ok :)
<kanouk> lol
<kanouk> je dois utiliser nano
<kanouk> suis pas tellement habituée
<kanouk> m'en suis déjà servi mais fait longtemps
<kanouk> je sais même pas comment faire
<kanouk> lol
<kanouk> avec gedit j'avais pas de misère
<deuxpi> c'est quoi l'éditeur de kde, kate?
<kanouk> je pense que oui
<kanouk> en fait oui c'est kate
<kanouk> lol
<kanouk> deuxpi--> je n'ai rien dans ce fichier
<GringoStar> Non, je suis revenu à windoh
<GringoStar> Après 30sec. - 1min il me dit incapable d'obtenir une IP et je n'ai pas fait d'erreur avec le mot de passe car si je le change il cherche 5à10sec. et me dit bad password...
<GringoStar> donc je vais me contenter de win pour le moment...
<kanouk> bonne fin de soirée
<Mobidoy> openerp-client ne veut demarer a moins que j'utilise gksudo. Y a t-il un moyens de voir tout ce qu'il fait et connaitre quel dossier ou fichier qu'il ne digere pas les permissions ?
<Mobidoy> woot Finally nvidia-current is working on !ubuntu natty \o/
<cyphermox> coo
<Mobidoy> MagicFab: as-tu de la visite ou tu es seul ? 
<MagicFab> Mobidoy, c'est assez tranquille :)
<MagicFab> en passant le son sur ma MB est kaput (probleme hardware) :(
<Mobidoy> Ca vas pas bin.... 
<Mobidoy> open("/usr/share/pyshared/openerp-client/modules/gui/main.py", O_RDONLY) = 3
 * Lrrr_ feelds the strace output vibe.
<Mobidoy> Lrrr_: you are good ;) lol
<hakimsheriff> Hi all
<hakimsheriff> BONJOUR!!
<Lrrr_> lo
<hakimsheriff> C'est Bilingue!!!
<MagicFab> hakimsheriff, multilingue si tu veux
 * MagicFab -> brb
<d2_racing> bonsoir
<kanouk> bonsoir
#ubuntu-qc 2011-02-26
<Ankman> hi
<d2_racing> bonsoir
<Ankman> hi
<d2_racing> Un video sur Libreoffice venant du Fosdem 2011 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Olx3EvJMl0
<d2_racing> bonjour
<hakimsheriff> Hi all
<Ankman> hi
<hakimsheriff> BONJOUR
<GringoStar> Salut tout le monde...
<Gringostar> J'ai encore gaffé... donc je vais réinstaller linux et tant qu'à faire je vais essayé une autre distribution...
<Gringostar> J'ai windows et ubuntu sur cet ordi, ma question est si je formate ubuntu, il arrive quoi avec GRUB? Est-ce que windows va encore démarrer?
<Musashimaru> si tu réinstalle un linux, il est probable que ton grub va être remplacé
<d2_racing> bonsoir
<Gringostar> hello
<Gringostar> Je reviendrai plus tard...
<kanouk> bonsoir
#ubuntu-qc 2011-02-27
<Ankman> bonnsoir
<tta> salut
<Ankman> 'allo tta
<tta> oui
<tta> jai decompressé mon ubuntu 10.10 qui etais en extension iso et j aimerais revenir en arrière c a dire en ext iso comment faire
#ubuntu-qc 2012-02-20
<pangolin> cyphermox: :/ 
<cyphermox> pangolin: yo?
<pangolin> check out Sebastien's quit message
<cyphermox> yeah, kind of ridiculous
<cyphermox> I don't think it's relevant to anything here though
<pangolin> We asked him a couple of times not to use any talking scripts in #ubuntu and he continued to ignore our requests, he got banned.
<cyphermox> ah
<cyphermox> well, that's fair
<pangolin> just keeping you up to speed because he expressed interest in becoming an ubuntu member 
<pangolin> I don't see that happening now 
<cyphermox> hahah
<cyphermox> heh, the idea I think was always because he wanted a cloak
<cyphermox> first we spoke he was intensely curious about mine "ubuntu/member/pdpc.supporter.active.cyphermox"
<cyphermox> pangolin: I've seen a disturbing trend though, unrelated to this
<cyphermox> there's now just about 10 people in this chatroom, whereas we peaked at 23ish late last year IIRC
 * cyphermox sadface
<pangolin> I have noticed that too
<pangolin> any ideas why we are shrinking?
<cyphermox> not really
#ubuntu-qc 2012-02-21
<Musashimaru> Salut les amis.
<pangolin> salut
<Musashimaru> Je cherche un exemple de facture pour un service de consultation pour un sonsultant qui n'a pas d'entreprise enregistrée
<Musashimaru> pangolin, tu me fais penser à ca: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=REQFDH-qnD0 :)
<pangolin> hmm, demande sur la list de ubuntu-qc. dois y avoir aux moins 5 personnes qui ont des template a passer
<pangolin> libreoffice devrais en avoir aussi
<Musashimaru> je la trouve où cette litse?
<Musashimaru> pangolin, je ne cherche pas un template pour le design, mais un exemple des informations à fournir
<pangolin> http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-quebec
<pangolin> ubuntu-quebec@lists.ubuntu.com
<pangolin> envoi un couriel :)
<Musashimaru> Je vais regarder ca. Merci pour l'info.
<Musashimaru> La liste est active?
<pangolin> tres
<pangolin> beaucoup plus que irc :/
<Musashimaru> ok.
<cyphermox> pangolin: how eager are you to know about your next nick? :)
<Chex> morning guys
<cyphermox> morning Chex
<pangolin> cyphermox: Why do you ask? Has Mark decided yet?
<cyphermox> no
<cyphermox> just curious, assuming you'd change then :)
#ubuntu-qc 2012-02-22
<tottto-drummond> salut la gang
<pangolin> salut tottto-drummond 
<pangolin> How are you doing?
#ubuntu-qc 2012-02-23
<cyphermox> so how's everyone ready to do some global jam work? :D
<cyphermox> ouin ouin baveux ajd mdeslaur ;)
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: hehehe
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: ben là :)
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: ca fait une semaine que je compile des mysql, mon cerveau est en compote :P
<cyphermox> ahaha
<cyphermox> ouin, je comprends
<cyphermox> moi ca faisait un bout que je me battais avec nm-applet pour enlever le leak
<mdeslaur> hehe, je peux t'apeller M. Valgrind maintenant? :)
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: finalement j'ai uploadé quelques bugfix avant-hier, hier j'ai rien pu sortir, et à date ajd ca fait pitié
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: ish non
<cyphermox> je déteste vraiment valgrind c'est incompréhensible pour du GTK
<cyphermox> y'a trop de faux-positif, ou alors trop de vrais leak dans Gtk :D
<matju> ah, j'pensais qu'c'était moi, monsieur Valgrind
<mdeslaur> ouais, pas mal de leaks dans gtk :P
<cyphermox> yep
<matju> j'harcèle souvent les gens pour qu'ils s'en servent
<mdeslaur> matju: ah, c'est toi?
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: là je me force pour faire quelques bugfix de plus pour me remettre dans le top 10 des fixeux de bogues de precise ;)
<matju> mdeslaur: il peut facilement y en avoir plusieurs, des monsieurs Valgrind... ce logiciel le mérite bien !
<mdeslaur> le problème de valgrind, c'est que si on roule ca sur tout ce qui est dans le desktop ubuntu, on va passer les trois prochains release à tout arranger :)
<cyphermox> loll
<cyphermox> ouaip
<mdeslaur> ca fait peur :)
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: d'ailleurs ca me fait penser que j'ai tout juste pris l'avance sur toi :P
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: sur moi?
<matju> mdeslaur: c'est probablement un meilleur de son temps que de passer du temps à enlever les features de GNOME2 pour que les choses arrêtent de marcher.
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/bug-fixing/precise-fixes-report.html
<cyphermox> (en gros, je déconne)
<matju> typo
<matju> mdeslaur: c'est probablement un meilleur usage de son temps que de passer du temps à enlever les features de GNOME2 pour que les choses arrêtent de marcher.
<cyphermox> matju: d'après moi y'a encore un typo là
<cyphermox> s/GNOME2/GNOME3/
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: ha! fait longtemps que j'ai pas regardé ce tableau l;a
<matju> mdeslaur: je veux dire que je viens d'installer Ubuntu 11.10 et c'est la m-à-j la plus traumatisante depuis que j'utilise Ubuntu.
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: c'est l'hiver, honnêtement j'suis épuisé et pas trop motivé, j'essaye de me servir de ca un peu comme motivation, un petit challenge
<matju> cyphermox: ben GNOME3 enlève plein de choses qui marchaient dans GNOME2.
<cyphermox> matju: ca je te dirais que ce cheval là on l'a battu, abattu et déjà enterré
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: hehe, crime, je suis quand même pas pire! :P
<matju> cyphermox: je peux pas complètement séparer les actions des développeurs de GNOME et d'Ubuntu là-dedans... il y a aussi des paquets qui disparaissent et qu'on doit aller chercher sur des PPA au lieu du «main»... je comprends pas
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: ouais on est pas pire
<mdeslaur> matju: quel paquets?
<cyphermox> par contre on peut voir didrocks avec une avance de plus du double sur pitti, même si didrocks triche en s'occupant d'unity :)
<matju> mdeslaur: l'applet cpufreq s'appelle maintenant l'indicateur cpufreq et doit être rajouté dans les dépôts pour pouvoir être installé.
<cyphermox> matju: pas le même logiciel, quelqu'un a dû le réécrire
<matju> cyphermox: qu'est-ce qui s'est passé avec l'applet cpufreq alors ? ou toutes les autres applets ?
<cyphermox> en grosse majorité, le problème c'est qu'on se base sur GNOME, et on doit aller avec ce qu'ils fournissent. quand ils arrêtent de fournir un logiciel, y'a pas beaucoup de ressources pour le réécrire ou le porter pour le garder
<mdeslaur> matju: les gars de GNOME ont décidé que des applets, c'était pu bon
<matju> cyphermox: Je pensais que Ubuntu/Canonical avait plus d'influence que ça sur le projet GNOME...? Ubuntu représente quand même une très grosse fraction des utilisateurs de GNOME, quand même...
<cyphermox> matju: en d'autres mots, si y'a quelque chose que tu utilises qui disparait, c'est probablement pas parce qu'on veut plus l'avoir (à moins que ce soit vraiment très bogué), mais parce qu'on a pas les ressources pour s'en occuper et se l'approprier.. et c'est une belle occasion pour le faire toi-même si ca t'intéresse de contribuer
<matju> mdeslaur: c'est quoi la différence entre un «applet» de GNOME2 et un «indicateur» de GNOME3 ?
<mdeslaur> matju: c'est le contraire...on ne s'entends pas bien avec les gens de GNOME
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: c'est pas si mal, ca dépend des projets
<matju> mdeslaur: comment ça que vous vous entendez pas ?
<mdeslaur> ca dépends des projets
<mdeslaur> matju: simplement qu'on n'a pas la même vision de ce qu'un desktop doit etre
<cyphermox> je m'entends très bien avec les gars de evolution, de NM et en général de bluetooth malgré une seul exception
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: ca dépends qui, et ca dépends quel projets
<cyphermox> yup
<cyphermox> je te dirais que c'est majoritairement ok malgré les différences comme tu dis sur ce qu'un desktop doit faire, et une minorité vocale qui sont pas d'accord avec Ubuntu
<matju> bon... je vais passer à un problème plus concret, maintenant...
<matju> j'ai un problème avec gnome-screensaver-dialog qui disparaît (apparaît pas). je dois faire Ctrl+Alt+F1 et le tuer pour qu'il soit redémarré et rapparaisse. Est-ce que c'est un problème connu ?
<mdeslaur> matju: il disparait?
<mdeslaur> matju: quand? après que tu entres ton password?
<matju> mdeslaur: c'est comme s'il était en dessous du faux-fond d'écran affiché par gnome-screensaver.
<matju> mdeslaur: je peux pas rentrer mon mot de passe, c'est ça l'affaire. La boîte apparaît pas quand j'appuie sur une touche ou que je clique ou que je bouge la souris
<mdeslaur> l'écran reste noir?
<mdeslaur> matju: quelle carte vidéo?
<matju> mdeslaur: donc je suis pris dans le barreur d'écran et il faut tuer gnome-screensaver ou gnome-screensaver-dialog pour pouvoir continuer.
<matju> mdeslaur: euh... je penserais pas que la carte vidéo puisse faire une différence, mais je peux tchéquer ça
<mdeslaur> matju: nvidia? intel? ati?
<mdeslaur> quelle polote?
<mdeslaur> pilote?
<mdeslaur> matju: non, je n'ai jamais vu ce problème
<cyphermox> j'ai vu, des fois, mais je sais pas comment régler
<cyphermox> ca m'arrivait autrefois de temps en temps sur nvidia
<matju> mdeslaur: j'ai un portable HP-G62 avec le pilote vidéo Intel® Ironlake Mobile x86/MMX/SSE2
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: ah oui?...hrm, c'est p-e un problème de couche compiz
<mdeslaur> matju: ok
<mdeslaur> matju: c'est l'installation par défaut de compiz et unity?
<mdeslaur> matju: installation neuve ou un upgrade?
<matju> mdeslaur: j'avais Ubuntu 10.10 ou 11.04 sans unity et j'ai laissé l'installeur me mettre 11.10. Je me logue avec Ubuntu Desktop et pas GNOME 3. Tout ce que j'ai changé, c'est de rajouter indicator-cpufreq aujourd'hui, et ça a pas rapport.
<matju> mdeslaur: l'écran ne reste pas noir, j'ai dit qu'il y a un faux fond d'écran qui apparaît. c'est tout ce qu'on voit : une copie du fond d'écran que j'ai choisi, avec rien par dessus.
<mdeslaur> matju: désolé, j'ai pas d'idées
<matju> mdeslaur: bon, j'ai trouvé comment éteindre le screensaver.
<matju> mdeslaur: merci quand même
<matju> mdeslaur: ah, question oubliée :
<matju> <matju> mdeslaur: c'est quoi la différence entre un «applet» de GNOME2 et un «indicateur» de GNOME3 ?
<mdeslaur> matju: c'est le genre de problème qu'il faudrait que je sois capable de reproduire pour arranger.
<mdeslaur> matju: c'est pas programmé de la même façon. Pour les anciens applets, c'est l'applet qui dessine son icone, qui dessine son menu, etc. Avec les indicators, l'application demande aux indicators de faire l'ouvrage
<mdeslaur> matju: le but étant de rendre uniforme tous les icones des indicators
<mdeslaur> matju: avec les applets, c'était le bordel, il y en avait qui avait un click de droite, d'autres non, etc.
<mdeslaur> avec les applets, c'était trop difficile de faire une interface uniforme et consistante, qui fonctionnait pour les touch screen autant que les souris, qui fonctionnait pour les gens avec des problèmes visuels, etc.
<matju> mdeslaur: parlant de quoi, c'est quoi l'équivalent de l'applet de barre des tâches, dans GNOME3 ? C'est que j'ai ben de la misère avec Alt+Tab et Alt+` qui font en plein ce que je veux pas qu'ils fassent...
<matju> mdeslaur: ... alors je cherche des moyens de... désempirer la situation
<mdeslaur> matju: je ne sais pas, je n'utilise pas gnome 3
<matju> mdeslaur: ben je veux en fait dire Ubuntu Desktop. Je sais pas comment c'est relié à GNOME3, qu'est-ce que ça partage avec.
<mdeslaur> ah, ok. C'était quoi l'applet de barre des tâches?
<mdeslaur> pour passer d'une fenetre à l'autre?
<matju> mdeslaur: ça montre en permanence les fenêtres présentement ouvertes, avec une option pour les classer par app ou non
<mdeslaur> dans unity, tu vois les applications dans le launcher de gauche. Ceux qui sont ouverts ont une flèche à gauche.
<matju> mdeslaur: ça montre les titres des fenêtres, et non pas des screenshots indistincts.
<mdeslaur> il y avait ca dans gnome 2?
<matju> mdeslaur: j'ai *toujours* utilisé gnome 2 avec ça. c'est plus ou moins la même chose que la barre de windows95, sauf que c'était plus configurable dans gnome2.
<matju> mdeslaur: un clic de droite sur une application dans le launcher d'UD ne me donne pas la liste des fenêtres !
<mdeslaur> je ne sais pas ce que tu veux voir
<mdeslaur> si tu veux aller à firefox, tu click l'icone firefox, si tu veux evolution, tu click l'icone evolution
<matju> mdeslaur: je voudrais qqchose le plus possible comme la barre en bas de http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/65/GNOME-Screenshot-2.10-FC4.png
<matju> mdeslaur: si je veux choisir laquelle fenêtre de Firefox, je fais quoi ? j'en ai plusieurs
<mdeslaur> matju: y'a pu ca, les utilisateurs n'aimaient pas ca
<mdeslaur> matju: si t'as plusieurs fenetres de firefox, quand tu click l'icone à gauche, il t'affiche tous tes fenetres et tu click sur celle que tu veux
<matju> mdeslaur: c'est qui ça, « les utilisateurs » ? Me semble que j'en rencontre jamais de même
<mdeslaur> matju: ceux qui utilisent OS X et Windows 7. Les utilisateurs au hasard qui participent aux études de canonical sur la convivialité d'interface.
<matju> mdeslaur: c'est-à-dire pas des utilisateurs de Ubuntu, parce que leur opinion est pas importante ?
<mdeslaur> matju: oui, des utilisateurs d'ubuntu aussi
<matju> fiou...
<matju> dans quel pourcentage ?
<mdeslaur> matju: l'interface windows 95 que gnome 2 avait était très démodé et empêchait Linux de croître en popularité
<mdeslaur> c'est certain qu'il y en avait qui l'aimait l'interface de windows 95
<mdeslaur> pour ces gens là, il y a d'autres environnements, comme XFCE par exemple
<mdeslaur> qui garde l'ancien facon de faire
<matju> est-ce que le launcher pourrait arrêter de disparaître et d'apparaître ? je veux dire lui attribuer un espace fixe sur l'écran
<mdeslaur> matju: dans precise par défaut il ne grouille plus
<matju> mdeslaur: dans quoi ?
<mdeslaur> matju: dans le Ubuntu stable LTS qui sort dans 2 mois
<matju> mdeslaur: ah ok, mais maintenant avec 11.10, je fais quoi ? C'est incommodant, surtout quand j'essaie d'appuyer sur un bouton Back, et paf, je tombe dans la zone du launcher. Ça m'arrive plusieurs dizaines de fois par jour.
<mdeslaur> matju: http://askubuntu.com/questions/37106/how-to-disable-autohiding-for-launcher-in-unity
<matju> mdeslaur: est-ce que tous les configurateurs pourraient être installé par défaut, à l'avenir ? Me semble que c'est ce qui est normal pour tous les logiciels...
<mdeslaur> matju: non
<mdeslaur> matju: dans le prochain Ubuntu, cet option là est dans le panneau de controle directement
<mdeslaur> l'outil CCSM est trop dangeureux pour être installé par défaut
<matju> mdeslaur: c'est ça que je voulais dire, le CCSM. Qu'est-ce qui est le plus «dangereux» dedans, par exemple ?
<mdeslaur> matju: on peut clicker sur des options qui font en sorte que notre session ne fonctionne plus
<mdeslaur> il y a pleins de combinaisons non-valide d'items de configuration
<matju> mdeslaur: mais pourquoi est-ce fait comme ça ?
<mdeslaur> matju: c'est un outil pour les utilisateurs avancées qui permets de régler tous les réglages
<matju> mdeslaur: ok
<matju> mdeslaur: merci pour les éclaircissements...
<mdeslaur> matju: ce n'est pas pour l'utilisateur commun. Pour l'utilisateur commun, le prochain ubuntu a un réglage pour activer ou non le launcher directement dans le panneau de controle
<matju> mdeslaur: ... et salut
#ubuntu-qc 2013-02-20
<octal> heap/buf 5
<octal> oups
<MagicFab> Bonjour!
<MagicFab> Un groupe Debian Quebec s'organise. Si vous voulez appuyer la création de la liste de discussion, SVP écrivez à 701026@bugs.debian.org indiquant "+1" ou tout autre commentaire avec votre appui.
<MagicFab> Le bug report est ici:
<MagicFab> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=701026
<MagicFab> Amqui, Chex, komputes, mobidoy, octal, sipherdee, symbi0te, txwikinger, YoBoY ^
<octal> Cool MagicFab :)
<YoBoY> cool un groupe debian au Quebec :)
<Chex> nice1 MagicFab :) 
<qwebirc62699> allo 
<qwebirc62699> ya quelqun^
<qwebirc62699> comment on fait pour lire les video de tou.tv sur ubuntu^ mplayer et vlc ne marche pas tres bien...
<MagicFab> qwebirc62699, personellement je ne les écoute jamais sur le site. Je les download avant
<qwebirc62699> comment tu fait pour les downloader^
<qwebirc62699> ok avec genre un add-on sur firefox
<MagicFab> euh ok bye :)
#ubuntu-qc 2013-02-21
<MaLiXs> bonsoir 
#ubuntu-qc 2013-02-22
<d3n4riu5> bonjour, je vien de faire l'acquisition d'un controleur midi dj console par hercule pour mixer et j'utilise virtual dj comme logiciel mon problème 'c'est que les touche ne sont pas reconue juste le joystick que controle le curseur est-ce que qmidiroute peut règler ce bogue 
<d3n4riu5> le problème est quand jessaye de configurer mon dj controleur du programme virtual dj et je ne comprend pas encore Qmidi route
<d3n4riu5> je mix dans un resto lounge ce jeudi votre aide serais vraiment aprécié...
<IdleOne> d3n4riu5: tu peux essayer #ubuntustudio (canal englais)
<IdleOne> hmm anglais*
<d3n4riu5> IdleOne, je me fais réprimender pour ma ponctuation francaise je nose meme pas imaginer sur un canal anglais
#ubuntu-qc 2013-02-24
<lavigne> Bonjour! depuis 3 semaines libreoffice version 1:3.6.2-rc2-0 ubuntu ne se charge plus quelqu'un a-t-il se problème
#ubuntu-qc 2014-02-22
<denis> qui peut m'aider
<denis> mon ordinateur est lent quand je joue parfois a un jeu sur facebook ?
<denis> c'est intermittant
#ubuntu-qc 2015-02-16
<denis_> salut Yves
<Yves> Bonjour Denis
<denis_> j'espère que tu vas bien ?
<Yves> Super occupé à trouver un moyen d'autofinancer nos projets - j'ai bonne confiance
<Max_LeLiseux> salut denis
<Max_LeLiseux> ça va ?
<denis_> oui, ca va Max
<Yves> Denis, est-tu MineCrafteux?
<denis_> et toi ?
<Max_LeLiseux> :D
<denis_> Question ?
<Yves> Connais-tu bien MineCraft?
<Yves> J'ai un serveur et des clients de libres
<denis_> je voudrais mettre un carnets de contacts qu'est-ce que vous me proposé, 
<denis_> je voudrais avoir comme Outlook
<denis_> quelque chose de ce genre 
<denis_> Yves, mon neveu joue a ce jeu MineCraft sous Windows.
<Yves> Bien il y a ça dans Thunderbird
<Yves> Qu'il me contacte alors :)
<Yves> Je lui ferai un cadeau.
<denis_> peut-on exporter des contacts ?
<denis_> Ou importer ?
<Yves> Je crois que c'est 
<Yves> Outils
<Yves> carnets d'adresses
<Yves> vois la suite
<Max_LeLiseux> Thunderbird, j'le prend au quotidien pour mes courriels denis, j'te le conseil vivement :D
<Yves> Thunderbird fonctionne également sous Windows
<Yves> J'ai jamais rien connu de mieux
<denis_> Bien pour le courriels cela ne vaut pas la peine
<denis_> si je prends un autre ordinateur, je n'aurais pas mes courriels
<Yves> si
<denis_> donc explique
<denis_> Minecraft est payant.
<Yves> Assure-toi de mettre ton Thunderbird en POP3
<Yves> tu peux l'utiliser en HTTP
<Yves> et sur plusieurs ordis en Thunderbird
<Yves> Notre organisme paie la licence des clients
<Yves> pourvu qu'ils participent à notre projet de créer virtuellement notre village
<Yves> tous outils fournis
<Yves> Si ton neveu est habile avec la Redstone
<Yves> il se trouvera avec moi à développer des infrastructures secrètes
<Yves> ;)
<denis_> il fait des constructions et son passe temps faire des passages secret.
<Yves> alors
<Yves> il vient de gagner le gros lot
<Yves> ai-je le droit de donner mon adresse de courriel ici?
<denis_> Je ne suis pas modérateur :P
<Yves> Levier@axion.ca
<Yves> note
<Yves> et dis-lui de me courrieller
<Yves> svp
<denis_> il a juste 21 ans
<Yves> Il sera ravi et moi aussi
<Yves> Mon tech en a 15
<Yves> pas de prob
<denis_> Ca marche pas avec thunderbird
<Yves> Qu'est-ce qui marche pas?
<denis_> il me dit que le mots de passe est invalide et pourtant c'est le bon.
<Yves> Je reçois des dizaines de demandes de service pour ça
<Yves> utilise-t-il un compte outlook ou hotmail?
<Yves> Qu'ils soient en Windows ou Ubuntu
<denis_> gmail.com
<Yves> devrait marcher
<denis_> voici mon adresse kometoma@gmail.com
<denis_> oups
<denis_> voici mon adresse kometoma7@gmail.com
<Yves> Je t'ai envoyé un courriel
<Yves> via Thunderbird
<denis_> le message me dit la configuration ne peut être vérifié
<Yves> envoie-moi une image d'écran
<Yves> ton affaire est trop bizarre
<Max_LeLiseux> j'vient de faire un GROS ménage dans mes photo hentai/ecchi japonais
<denis_> ???????? c'est le temps
<Max_LeLiseux> sur environ 10 000 images hentai/ecchi, j'en garge seulement 131 loll
<Max_LeLiseux> garde
<Max_LeLiseux> brerf
<Yves> Maniaque
<denis_> un maxiaque lollll
<Max_LeLiseux> eeeeeuh... yves, j'passe de 10 000 à 131 seulement
<denis_> il est au téléphone
<Max_LeLiseux> ok merci
<denis_> Max je me sers de Xbuntu et j'aime l'interface
<denis_> simple et rapide.
<Max_LeLiseux> ah ok interessant :D
<denis_> jusqu'à présent c'est le meilleur
<denis_> à mon avis.
<denis_> et toi ?
<denis_> bon c'est le silence que tu te sers ? cela me surprends ?
<Yves> Je cherche mon cellulaire...  je reviens
<denis_> Cellulaire ? il doit être dans l'espaces lolllll 
<Yves> cochonnerie qu'on égare tout le temps
<Yves> je reviens
<denis_> lolll ton cellulaire est une cochonnerie, il fait bien de se faire ballader d'un bord à l'autre
<Yves> J'ai une ligne fixe au Levier (l'organisme dont j'ai parlé)
<Yves> Mais le cellulaire coûte rien pour les interrurbains
<Yves> mon voisin est parti avec.....
<Yves> Normalement ton neveu devrait être emballé par ma proposition
<Yves> tu lui en parleras?
<denis_> Oui, il va surement me demandé c'est quoi le gros lot ?
<Yves> Si
<denis_> Minecraft n'est pas gratuit
<denis_> pourrais-je l'essayer avant de le payer ?
<Yves> Il le sera pour lui
<Yves> Sûr
<denis_> ou je peux le télécharger ?
<Yves> J'aurai des codes pour les essayeurs
<denis_> ok
<Yves> Je vois avec Ank pour télécharger des gros fichiers
<Yves> Vous n'aurez pas à fouiller sur le net
<denis_> Ankman n'est pas en ligne
<Yves> ça ne saurait tarder
<denis_> DRING DRING ANKMAN EST_IL A L'ÉCOUTE DRING DRING
<Yves> Mes codes ne seront disponibles que vers la fin de la semaine
<denis_> nous entendons que ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzz ZZZZZZZZZZZZZ zzzzzzzzz
<denis_> okà
<Yves> C'est une affaire avec la municipalité
<Yves> Je vois le Maire mardi
<denis_> ok, en passant le Minecraft a-t-il une version ?
<Yves> Je n'ai pas décidé
<Yves> J'attends mon tech
<Yves> J'ai le serveur mais il dit qu'il a un truc...
<Yves> Je vous en reparlerai
<Yves> Un gars de 15 ans est souvent surprenant
<Yves> dans tous les sens
<Yves> Moi, je m'arrange pour le financement et tout ça
<denis_> oui, c'est vrai, j'ai découvert quelque chose a propos des hacks
<Yves> ça ressemble à ça
<denis_> en fait ce sont des virus
<Yves> J'attends qu'il me développe et m'explique tout ça
<Yves> Moi, je suis dans la paperasse.
<Yves> C'est un projet communautaire municipal
<denis_> je te lance un cerceau de sauvetage, tiens attrape :P
<Yves> MiackMiam
<Yves> merci
<Yves> Nous lançons le logiciel communautaire dans toute la MRC
<Yves> Puis c'est moi qui ai toute la jobbe de papiers
<Yves> Merci pour le cerveau
<denis_> ok
<Yves> Là, j'ai téléphoné à mon tech
<Yves> Gelé bin dur
<Yves> Pas rien à attendre de lui aujourd'hui
<denis_> il doit être coucher lolll
<Yves> Nous sommes 4 vieux au Levier
<Yves> nous apprécions son âge
<Yves> mais Jupiter
<Yves> Qu'il vient des inconvénients avec
<denis_> c'est du développement que vous faîtes %
<Yves> Oui
<denis_> cela m'intéresse.
<denis_> par temps perdu, je peux me lancer dans cela
<Yves> Heureux de t'entendre le dire
<denis_> la programmation est un atout pour moi.
<Yves> De plus, tu me sembles très convivial
<denis_> cela est possible
<Yves> C'est aussi un atout
<denis_> est-ce que vous travailler juste sur linux ?
<Yves> Je suis aussi analyste programmeur
<Yves> non
<Yves> Minecraft est multiplateformes
<denis_> Je suis programmeur analayste ce classe B
<Yves> Java
<denis_> c'est du java que vous faites ?
<Yves> Minecraft est écrit en Java
<Yves> Je ne fais pas de scripts Java
<Yves> Je ne programme même plus
<denis_> ok je vais installer des applications qui ont rapport avec le java sur linux
<Yves> Trop occupé à gérer 
<Yves> :)
<Yves> Fais
<Yves> Open Java 7
<denis_> ok
<Yves> sitôt je vois Ank, je pourrai t'envoyer les fichiers nécessaires
<denis_> il y aura pas de probl
<Yves> aucun
<denis_> si tu veux en faire part que je vais participer dans la programmation avec vous tous.
<denis_> JE mettrai de mon potentiel
<Yves> As-tu un peu d'électronique dans ton cerveau?
<denis_> bien j'ai pas de fil dans mon cerveau. Mais de la connaissance.
<Yves> Ça te servira
<Yves> :)
<Yves> En attendant, tu peux voir d'excellents - didacticiels - sur Youtube
<Yves> au moins mille au sujet de MineCraft
<Yves> Il roule mieux sur Linux en passant
<Yves> mais c'est pas obligé
<Yves> Ça prend OpenGL 
<Yves> idéalement
<denis_> j'ai windows 7 et linux sur mon disque dur
<Yves> Moi, quand chu pogné pour faire du Win, je le roule en Linux
<Yves> C'est plus vite
<denis_> mais tu utilise win pour cela 
<denis_> oups wine
<Yves> non
<denis_> ah bon
<Yves> Actuellement j'utilise Virtualbox
<Yves> mais Ank m'a donné quelques suggestions que je dois explorer
<Yves> qui seraient meilleures
<Yves> J'adore ce forum
<denis_> ok virtualbox
<Yves> Ça fait l'affaire
<Yves> tu y installes un vrai Windows
<Yves> puis il fait windows
<Yves> Mais selon Ank, il y a mieux
<Yves> J'ai pas eu le temps d'explorer
<denis_> virtualbox est en cours d'installation
<Yves> Ça doit faire dix ans que je n'ai plus de partition Windows
<Yves> Tu as ton CD de Win7?
<denis_> oui, l'original de l'installateur.
<Yves> Une fois Vbox installé
<Yves> alors tu créé une machine imaginaire
<Yves> puis tu démarres à CD
<Yves> il va installer un vrai windows
<denis_> est-ce que cela va rester permanent ?
<Yves> si
<denis_> meme si l'ordinateur est fermer ?
<Yves> tu peux même le clôner pour d'autres applications
<Yves> de plus
<Yves> si tu le fermes par Linux
<Yves> tu peux sauvegarder ta cession en cours
<Yves> alors
<Yves> tu retournes exactement là où tu étais dans ton win
<Yves> J'en ai 5
<Yves> pour ne pas avoir à démarrer Win
<Yves> et entendre son .... son
<Yves> J'ai cinq applications Win
<Yves> Ouvertes!
<Yves> Puis Win roule plus vite en Ubuntu
<Yves> C'est fou
<denis_> ah oui
<Yves> Tu peux m'envoyer des images d'écran si tu as besoin d'aide
<denis_> oui shoot-moi ca
<denis_> dans mon courriel, je vais les regarders
<Yves> mais je vais bientôt aller ronronner avec le chat itinérant qui m'a adopté
<Yves> Je dis le contraire
<denis_> j'espère qui miaule pas souvent :P
<Yves> TU m'envoies des images d'écran
<Yves> avec tes questions
<Yves> Jamais
<Yves> Pas de litière
<Yves> il demande la porte
<denis_> une chance
<Yves> J'ai beau me coucher saoul, il s'arrange pour que je le sorte
<denis_> tu bois ?
<Yves> Je suis balafré de ses griffes
<Yves> Oui
<denis_> ah bon, moi c'est de l'eau que je prends, la boissons alcoolisé n'est pas mon fort.
<Yves> Mes concitoyens y sont habitués
<Yves> Ils me trouvent plus endurable
<Yves> <---- peste
<Yves> Quand le Maire me voit à jeun, il s'inquiète de ma santé
<Yves> alors
<Yves> ...
<denis_> tu es barbu ?
<Yves> Genre Hubert Reeves
<denis_> ah pas pire
<Yves> Pourquoi donc cette question?
<denis_> pour avoir une idée avec quel genre de personne avec qui je prends contacts.
<Yves> et toi?
<denis_> moi je ne suis pas barbu
<Yves> faute de barbe?
<denis_> je me rase et même la tête.
<Yves> aye
<denis_> mais un beau visage simple.
<Yves> J'ai 55 ans et encore les cheveux noirs
<Yves> pas question de raser ça
<Yves> Ton virtualbox
<Yves> il est rendu oỳ%?
<denis_> je l'ai installé
<denis_> j'essaie de voir comment il fonctionne
<Yves> Essayerais-tu de me tenter?
<Yves> bien
<denis_> de te tenter ?
<Yves> bien avec tes allusions à nos physiques....
<Yves> C'est que ne voudrais pas te vexer
<Yves> hihi
<denis_> lolll
<denis_> tu es comique
<Yves> Où mon voisin a-t-il mis sa verdure, encore...
<Yves> Je reviens
<denis_> windows 7 est en installation dans le virtuelbox
<Yves> :)
<Yves> Il a tout inhalé encore
<Yves> J'ai des restants - 1 min
<Yves> J'ai trouvé
<Yves> Il fume tout le temps tout
<denis_> il fume ??? moi, je ne fume pas.
<Yves> il fume tout
<Yves> il me laisse un tout petit morceau
<Yves> puis il me le reprend
<Yves> Il en a besoin plus que moi
<Yves> Je ne lui en tiens pas rigueur
<Yves> Mais il travaille pas fort
<Yves> Je dois tout faire ici
<Yves> denis_: Je t'ai écrit en privé
<Yves> Cependant, concernant Vbox
<Yves> ce devrait être public pour le bénéfice de tous
<Max_LeLiseux> re tous
<Max_LeLiseux> j'était un live surprise de Radio Talbot
<Yves> Max
<Max_LeLiseux> oui
<Yves> Radio Talbot?
<Yves> Késako?
<Max_LeLiseux> oui
<Yves> Késako = quossé tu veux dire?
<Max_LeLiseux> oui un podcast animé par le grand Denis Talbot
<Yves> C'est du vrai français.
<Yves> Nourris mon ignorance sobre personnage svp
<Max_LeLiseux> tes sobre à soir ?
<Yves> Moi??????????????????????????????
<Yves> hahha
<Max_LeLiseux> oui toi
<Yves> non
<Max_LeLiseux> ok j'me demandais
<Yves> Tu vois?
<Max_LeLiseux> un podcast, c'est une webradio/video live
<Yves> tu es incapable de voir si je suis saoul, pompette, barbotte....
<Max_LeLiseux> dans ce cas-ci, Radio Talbot est diffusée sur Twitch
<Max_LeLiseux> les mardi, mercredi, jeudi
<Yves> Ça devrait pas te déranger, ma bwesson, alors.
<Yves> pas de lien?
<Max_LeLiseux> oui min
<Yves> Denis est pogné dans virtualbox avec win7
<Yves> il devrait nous revenir
<Yves> bientôt
<Max_LeLiseux> ok
<Yves> Débrouillard le Denis
<Max_LeLiseux> j'en doute pas
<Yves> Max_LeLiseux: vois ton privé :P
<Max_LeLiseux> min yves
<Yves> k
<Max_LeLiseux> eeeeeeuh... qu'est-ce que c'est.... supposer dire... ?
<Max_LeLiseux> comment est-ce que j'suis sensé interprété ça ?
<Yves> C'est 
<Yves> Aznavour
<Max_LeLiseux> ok
<Yves> il a passé sa vie à chanter sa jeunesse perdue
<Yves> à en faire rire
<denis_> l'installation en cours, j'étais dans le virtual
<Yves> Interprète-ça comme tu veux.  Comme un gamin, par exemple. 
<Yves> Salut Denis
<denis_> salut
<Yves> J'en ai une autre Max
<Yves> 1 min
<Yves> Tu peux couper la communication (internet) à la volée.
<Yves> Je te suggère de la désactiver si tu n'en a pas l'usage
<Yves> N'oublie pas que c'est Windows
<denis_> oui, oui
<Yves> Il ne pourra faire dérailler que son espace imaginaire
<Yves> t'en fais pas 
<denis_> Je dois le fermer de facon normal. ?
<Yves> Le noyau de Linux contrôle tout ça
<Yves> enregistre
<Yves> essaie
<Yves> Pour couper l'internet de Vbox, je t'enseignerai s'il le faut
<Yves> mais tu sembles débrouillard
<denis_> je l'enregistre comment ?
<Yves> Vois-tu le X rouge d'Ubuntu?
<Yves> à Gauche de VirtualBox
<denis_> un instant
<Yves> ou si tu es en plein écran
<Yves> C'est quoi ta machine?
<Yves> Certaines préférences en dépendent
<denis_> il y a une barre complètement en bas.
<Yves> Ton virtualbox est fermé?
<Yves> Vois :
<denis_> mon virtualbox n'est pas fermé
<Yves> Virtualbox qui te permet de choisir ta machine imaginaire, lui ça compte pas
<Yves> Mais ta machine virtuelle Win
<Yves> est-elle fermée
<Yves> ?
<denis_> oui
<denis_> et je peux revenir la ou j'étais.
<Yves> Et si tu y retournes, tu te retrouves où t'étais
<Yves> vrai?
<denis_> un instant
<Yves> C'est pourquoi j'ai plusieurs Vbox
<Yves> Celle en APL est toujours active
<Yves> etc.
<denis_> c'est vrai que windows 7 est toujours actif dans la machine virtuel
<denis_> si je ferme mon virtualbox
<denis_> et je l'ouvre de nouveau, et je demande mon windows 7 
<Yves> Ce sont deux applications distictes
<denis_> il reviens la ou il a été enregistré.
<denis_> ca marche.
<Yves> T'as tout compris
<Yves> :)
<denis_> tu vois je me débrouille quand même bien :P
<denis_> Max est-il encore parmi nous ?
<Yves> Pas besoin de : Windows - Windows est en démarrage - Veuillez attendre pendant que Windows démarre - Windows est en cours de démarrage - Windows interroge vos paramètres personnels - Windows est démarré mais attendez un peu parce qu'il y aura 500000 fenêtres qui vont s'ouvrir pour vous demander de payer
<Yves> J'aime Linux
<denis_> quoi ca ?
<denis_> ah ok j'allume
<Yves> Winchose
<Yves> bon
<denis_> est-ce que tu fais du HTML ?
<denis_> en code source ?
<Yves> "votre antivirus n'a pas été payé"
<denis_> le mien est payé.
<denis_> :P
<denis_> j'ai AVG 2015-2016 (2ans)
<Yves> J'ai vu, lu et compris.    J'ai trop à faire pour HTMLiser  surtout qu'Open office le fait.
<Yves> Ça sert à quoi en Linux?
<denis_> oui, peut-être mais sache qu'il mets des beaucoup de codes pour rien.
<Yves> Comprends-tu le principe du noyeau?
<denis_> Oui, il est simple
<Yves> Alors 
<Yves> Denis
<denis_> ca fait un trou dans nos liners
<Yves> Fini tout ces problèmes idiots
<denis_> oui, tu peux le dire
<Yves> fais tes singeries en windows avec virtual box
<Yves> tu peux cloner
<Yves> une version qui marche
<Max_LeLiseux> vous vous cochez jamais vous autres ? lolll
<Max_LeLiseux> couchez
<Yves> quand elle est pleine de chevaux de Troie
<Yves> alors efface et prend l'autre
<Yves> Salut Max
<denis_> on attendais après toi Max pour le coucher lolll
<Max_LeLiseux> lollll oui c'est ça denis
<Yves> Miaou
<denis_> :P
<denis_> une histoire svp
<Max_LeLiseux> on écoute les simpsons, une branlette pis dodo, c'est ça ?
<Max_LeLiseux> non c'est pas ça ?!
<Yves> Bonne idée
<Yves> on l'écoute en même temps?
<denis_> les simpsons, sont trop énervant, ca va me rendre pire qu'eux, désolé
<Yves> tant qu'à faire
<Max_LeLiseux> bref, j'suis parti me coucher
<denis_> et tu parles en dormant
<Yves> Défense de rêver à moi
<Yves> bonne nuit
<denis_> là tu m'épates ?????
<Max_LeLiseux> pas encore non lolll
<denis_> Yves franchement
<Max_LeLiseux> bonne buit yves
<Yves> haha
<denis_> je vais le dire à ton père
<Max_LeLiseux> yves rêve qui filles a poil â va regler le problem lolll
<Yves> Il est rendu très très haut dans le ciel
<Max_LeLiseux> bref, j'suis parti
<Max_LeLiseux> a+
<Max_LeLiseux> j'suis away mais non disponible
<Yves> Max_LeLiseux: Bref
<denis_> il faudrait lui passer une scie mécanique pour enlever ce qui est en trop pour son chemine :P
<Max_LeLiseux> des question/commentaires écrivez moi en pv j'vais lire demain matin, j'lis pas les fils de conversation le matin
<Yves> tu regardes du porno mais reste actif ici?
<Yves> Pire que je pensains
<Yves> *is
<denis_> FRANCHEMENT
<Max_LeLiseux> j'suis parti
<denis_> PAS VRAI. Max parle encore
<Yves> MAX
<denis_> MAXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
<denis_> Mon histoire
<Yves> ouvre une fenêtre de clavardage à côté de ton XXXXXXXXX
<Yves> Je veux tout savoir
<Yves> haha
<denis_> lol, il n'est pas présent, tu rêves ou quoi ?
<Yves> Il est là
<denis_> bon a demain, moi je vais je travail demain matin
<denis_> bonne nuit
<Yves> Bonne nuit Denis
<Yves> <----- dodo
<Yves> <----- Actif
<linuxlite> les mecs est ce que je peut ajouté les outils de kali et blackarch a mon linux lite 2.2 ?
<Max_LeLiseux> salut tous
<Max_LeLiseux> salut Yves, Ankman, cyphermox, ça va vous autres ?
<cyphermox> 'jour
<Max_LeLiseux> ça va Yves  ?
<Max_LeLiseux> y'a quelqu'un ?
<denis> salut
<denis_> allo
<Ankman> hi
<Denis> Allo Ankman 
<Denis> ca va ?
<Ankman> oui, toi?
<Denis> oui, ca va
<Denis> je veux faire de la programmation, qu'est-ce que tu me conseilles ?
<Ankman> je "joues" avec Y2K bug en veilles oridinateurs
<Denis> c'est quoi ca ?
<Ankman> et ecoute a un song de Kajagoogoo de 1983 je n'avez jamais ecoutee avant
<Ankman> Y2K?
<Denis> c'est comme le karokee ?
<Ankman> en decembre 31 1999 de janvrier 1 2000. plusieuer oridis peuvent afficher l'annee 1900 ou autre
<Ankman> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Passage_informatique_%C3%A0_l%27an_2000
<Max_LeLiseux> quoi de neuf ici ?
<Ankman> ce passee
<Denis> moi avec un boucle sur la tete lolll
<Ankman> mais je utilise un emulator pour check out Amiga, Atari, MSX et autre ordis
<Denis> ah et ca marche ?
<Denis> moi qui veut faire de la programmation que me conseillez-vous ?
<Ankman> non, autre problem. je ne sais pas que l'emulator "pass" le date du host au machine emulated (sorry for my bad french)
<Ankman> pas example le Amiga 500 did "1978". mais it doit did le date correct autrefois. car, je pense l'emulator ne donne le date a machine
<Ankman> oh. je prend http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/MESS pour faire ca
<Max_LeLiseux> Ce soir, y'est question d'émulation ?
<Denis> ce soir je me stimule et non j'émule lolll
<Ankman> lol
<Max_LeLiseux> lolll
 * Ankman listens to italo disco from 1983, made in montreal
<Yves> C'est pas pervers, ça?
<Ankman> italo disco? nah :-)
<Yves> (Je parlais à Denis mais il est parti au même moment)
<Yves> Ank vas voir ton disco l'âme en paix
<Yves> Ankman: J'avais hâte de te parler mais j'ai été malade un peu.  Je viens de me réveiller.  Nous nous reprendrons :)
#ubuntu-qc 2015-02-17
<Ankman> Yves: get well soon
<Yves> Ankman: Thx
<denis> peut-on avoir des logiciels pour Ubuntu en format .deb ? ou je dois aller ?
<cyphermox> denis: quels logiciels?
<cyphermox> denis: on a la Logiteque Ubuntu qui vous permet de télécharger beaucoup de logiciels directement
<cyphermox> elle est accessible par le menu sur le côté, dans Unity -- c'est l'icône de valise
<denis> j'ai la version XUbuntu, je voudrais faire ma composition à la note
<cyphermox> dans Xubuntu ce devrait etre dans le menu aussi, Logiteque Ubuntu ou Ubuntu Software Center
<Max_LeLiseux> re tous
<Max_LeLiseux> j'arrive de twitter
<denis> peut-on l'avoir en format .deb, car aussitot qu'il y a une nouvelle version, il peut ne plus fonctionner comme avant.
<denis> salut Max_LeLiseux 
<cyphermox> denis: cherche laborejodb
<cyphermox> pardo
<cyphermox> pardon, laborejodp
<cyphermox> ou alors MuseScore
<Max_LeLiseux> en denis , Linux c'est ce qu'ont pourrais appeler dans le jargon des néophittes, l'OS des pauvres 
<cyphermox> denis: la plupart des logiciels disponibles sur Ubuntu sont en format .deb
<Max_LeLiseux> en fait denis , Linux c'est ce qu'ont pourrais appeler dans le jargon des néophittes, l'OS des pauvres *
<cyphermox> ce sont les seuls supportés par Ubuntu; par la suite, si ca vient en .deb téléchargé manuellement du net, il faut demander à qui vous le fournit si ca arrete de fonctionner...
<denis> Max_LeLiseux, :P
<cyphermox> musescore et laborejodp sont disponibles gratuitement dans l'archive ubuntu, à portée d'un 'apt-get install' ou à partir de la logitèque
<denis> ok
<cyphermox> vous savez comment aller chercher les logiciels dans la logitèque?
<cyphermox> ah, je vois, ca pourrait ne pas être déjà fourni sur Xubuntu
<cyphermox> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/software-center
<cyphermox> et bien sur http://musescore.org/fr
<Max_LeLiseux> denis, c'est pas des joke, c'est vraiment l'OS des pauvres lolll
<Max_LeLiseux> denis, j'suis pas riche pis j'ai Linux mais j'suis pas pauvres lolll
<denis> Max_LeLiseux, j'apprends de plus en plus a découvrir les pour et les contres.
<Max_LeLiseux> de... à propos de Linux ?
<Max_LeLiseux> dsl min
<Max_LeLiseux> de... à propos de Linux ? denis 
<denis> j'ai un logiciel que je me servais autrefois dans Windows, skype, un logiciel qui permet d'afficher avec un projecteurs et dans linux j'ai pas ca.
<denis> je dois le trouver quelque part c'est pas dans la logithèque pourquoi ?
<Max_LeLiseux> sous y'existe Skype
<Max_LeLiseux> denis, normal, spype c'est un logiciel propirétaire donc, qui est nis dans la logithèque ni dans les dépôts
<cyphermox> denis: afficher avec un projecteur branché comme un écran?
<Max_LeLiseux> min j'te donne le lien
<cyphermox> denis: les projecteurs sont sensés être directement supportés, pas besoin d'un logiciel de plus.
<denis> exemple un ami avait windows et il avait un moteur de recherche dans la Bible. ou peut-on trouver ces logiciels ?
<cyphermox> denis: la logithèque contient ca aussi ;)
<cyphermox> tout y est classé par catégories
<Max_LeLiseux> tien pour pogner skype sous Linux : http://www.skype.com/fr/download-skype/skype-for-linux/downloading/?type=ubuntu32
<Max_LeLiseux> en fait un projecteur se branche en vga ou en video de base
<cyphermox> denis: suit ce lien: http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/software-center
<Max_LeLiseux> merci cyphermox , j'commençais à paniquer u peu loll
<Max_LeLiseux> un
<cyphermox> dans la section Installation, il y a un autre lien pour installer la logithèque, puis vous pourrez chercher toutes les applications par mot-clé
<cyphermox> par exemple, "bible" sort les différentes applis pour lecture/recherche théologique.
<denis> si je veux la bible avec un moteur de recherche peut-on l'avoir ?
<cyphermox> oui
<Max_LeLiseux> eeeuh denis , pourquoi tu prend pas la bible en fichier PDF ou epub ?
<cyphermox> dans les quelques premiers résultats on a BibleTime et Xiphos qui sont sensés fonctionner très bien (mais bon, je ne les connais pas bien)
<cyphermox> Max_LeLiseux: en PDF ou epub, c'est difficile à chercher des passages.
<Max_LeLiseux> pas vraiment non
<cyphermox> vraiment pas efficace
<denis> Je veux savoir combien de fois se trouve tel mots et quel sont les références, vous me suivez ?
<Max_LeLiseux> la plupart des lecteur pdf/epub permette de cherche mot par mot
<Max_LeLiseux> en recherche de texte
<cyphermox> denis: oui, je ne sais pas si ca fait partie des fonctionalités, mais généralement c'est le genre de chose qui y est, oui
<denis> Je vous reviens
<cyphermox> Max_LeLiseux: c'est simplement vraiment moins efficace qu'un outil spécialisé... et très long quand tu cherches dans un document de quelques milliers de pages
<Max_LeLiseux> toujours dans Linux, connaissez-vous une application dictionnaire pour android, dans le quel j'peut ajouter mes propres dictionnaire hors ligne
<cyphermox> ca prend une trentaine de secondes ici scanner la spéc UEFI (~2000 pages en PDF) pour un mot-clé. Ce serait beaucoup plus vite en texte simple.
<denis> re
<Max_LeLiseux> re denis 
<denis> en passant comment peut-on supprimer windows et prendre sa partitions pour linux seulement ?
<cyphermox> denis: c'est une option fournie dans l'installateur
<cyphermox> denis: sinon, après l'installation, reste l'option de supprimer la partition ou la reformatter pour s'en servir pour autre chose... mais c'est un peu compliqué si vous ne savez pas encore comment tout fonctionne
<denis> autrement dit il faudrait que je re-installe linux de nouveau ?
<cyphermox> par exemple, il faut ajouter l'espace quelque part, dans un répertoire particulier, et ce n'est que dans ce répertoire qu'elle sera disponible, à mois de changer la taille des partitions, ce qui est encore plus compliqué (et non sans risque)
<Max_LeLiseux> denis, fait d'aobrd tes backup après pense 2 fois avant d'effacer Windows, une fois supprimer et confirmer, tu pourrais pu le récupérer
<Max_LeLiseux> tes backup de données j'veut dire
<cyphermox> denis: le plus simple, c'est de réinstaller linux, à moins de suivres des tutoriels à la lettre et d'être bien certain de les comprendre
<denis> mais j'ai besoin de ma fenetres de ma maison, il fait fretttttttttt dehors, sinon cela ira en ete. :P
<denis> oui, oui, je vous suit.
<cyphermox> plus de fentres il ne fera plus froid ;)
<denis> brrrrrrrrrr
<denis> avec la machine virtuel peut-on installer differents version de linux ?
<cyphermox> en fait ce n'est pas que je ne recommande pas de faire les étapes pour changer la taille des partitions ou réinstaller au autre, mais je veux vous éviter de briser quelque chose dans le processus et d'avoir à tout réinstaller de tout facon ;)
<cyphermox> denis: bien sur
<Max_LeLiseux> denis, si ta froid et que y'a une femmes à coté de toi, ferme IRC/away aller sous la couette, sa va régler ton troub :D
<denis> Max, tu me connais pas assez.
<Max_LeLiseux> comment ça denis ?
<denis> mon epouse est en fauteuil motorise et elle n'est pas avec moi, je suis chez mes parents.
<Max_LeLiseux> ok dsl denis je savais pas :S
<cyphermox> denis: si vous vous sentez confiant, voici quand même le tutoriel pour enlever Windows et modifier les partitions: http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/tutoriel/supprimer_windows
<denis> je la frequente tout les jours, on se parle tout les jours et je prends souvent des marches avec elle, malgre la separation involontaire.
<cyphermox> sachez quand meme que c'est plus facile en réinstallant :)
<denis> merci cyphermox  je note
<denis> j'aime bien l'experience
<cyphermox> c'est comme ca qu'on apprend ;)
<denis> :D
<Max_LeLiseux> check denis , ce qui me faisait le plus peur dans l'installation de Linux c'était les fameuse partition, j'ai sauté le pas et voila, j'suis rendu accro, à tel point que j'veut pu rien de windobe
<Max_LeLiseux> j'veut pu rien savoir de wondobe *
<denis> c'est le temps que tu lasses la doppe :P
<Max_LeLiseux> lolll j'te le dit, windows asteur me fait vomir lolll
<denis> lollll
<denis> :P
<denis> Je suis entrain d'installer Nutyx pour l'essayer
<Max_LeLiseux> ok une distribution Linux ?
<denis> oui
<denis> il me demande un login et le mots de passe
<denis> et cela n'est pas configurer dans la machine virtuel
<cyphermox> nutyx/nutyx
<denis> ca me dit login incorrect
<Max_LeLiseux> c'est comme ça que j'ai commander, avec une machine virtuel :D pour Linux
<Max_LeLiseux> commencer
<Max_LeLiseux> bref
<Max_LeLiseux> moi j'suis parti me coucher
<denis> wow un vrai pro lollll
<cyphermox> denis: ah pardon
<cyphermox> denis: l'utilisateur c'est root
<cyphermox> il doit vous avoir demandé un mot de passe pour ca
<Max_LeLiseux> je sais pas, mon clavier fait des bip bip bizarre quand j'me suis endormi dessus lolll
<Max_LeLiseux> parti me coucher, salut à tous :D
<Max_LeLiseux> bonne nuit denis , cyphermox , Ankman , Yves :D
<Max_LeLiseux> a+
<denis> pas encore, je dois l'installer et ce n'est pas un CD LIVE
<cyphermox> ah?
<Max_LeLiseux> denis, j'peut pas aller me coucher Y
<cyphermox> alors il ne demande que le mot de passe?
<Max_LeLiseux> J'dors vraiment debout... j'suis parti
<cyphermox> c'est peut-etre root sans mot de passe
<denis> Max, va elle t'attends
<Yves> haha
<denis> bonne nuit
<denis> Salut Yves
<Yves> :)
<Yves> J'voudrais aider 
<denis> Yves j'essai d'installer linux Nutyx dans une machine virtuel
<Yves> Mais franchement - vous êtes durs à suivre les gars
<Yves> Ça devrait marcher sans mal
<denis> tu peux m'aider ?
<Yves> bien sûr
<denis> une chance que je prends pas des atasols :P
<cyphermox> denis: sinon, demandez sur #nutyx ;)
<Yves> atasols?
<cyphermox> moi je vais dormir aussi.
<Yves> késako?
<Yves> bonne nuit cypher
<Yves> merci pour ta présence et ton aide
<cyphermox> Yves: wow, bravo pour le 'késako?' ;)
<denis> des Tylenols
<Yves> ok ok ok des aspirines
<cyphermox> des petits lénols ou des gros lénols?
<denis> c'est ca Yves
<denis> lol cyphermox 
<Yves> Ça commence par ici, ensuite ça empire, puis là 
<Yves> c'est la migraine!
<denis> Yves
<Yves> Denis
<Yves> t'en es où?
<denis> la migraine est pour ceux qui la provoque lolll
<denis> Je choisis ma langue presentement
<Yves> Tu as maintenant deux machines virtuelles?
<Yves> C'est déjà ça
<Yves> Je te suggère le français
<Yves> haha
<denis> quebec francais
<denis> Nutyx s'installe sur une seule partition
<Yves> C'est mieux
<denis> je reponds quoi, accepter ?
<Yves> sinon c'est azerty
<Yves> on dirait que oui
<denis> Bienvenu dans l'installateur 
<denis> de Nutyx
<Yves> Tu as toujours mon adresse de courriel?
<denis> oui
<Yves> tu peux m'envoyer des images d'écran si tu veux
<Yves> J'ai manqué Ank - j'étais pas en forme
<Yves> Je suis plus vieux qu'hier
<Yves> C'est mon anniversaire
<denis> noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooon relaxe
<Yves> Prendre une année en un seul jour!
<denis> mon email est envoye
<Yves> haha
<denis> regarde
<Yves> Pas arrivé
<denis> regarde sous la neige peut-etre :P
<Yves> C'est quoi ce machin?
<denis> installation en cours, il n'est pas graphique, ce n'est pas un CD LIVE
<denis> la c'est un nutyx login qui apparait je fais quoi ?
<denis> arffffffffff bon a rien, des installation complexe, c'est la vie des virtuels lollll
<Yves> min
<Yves> T'es en mode terminal?
<Yves> Y'a un Login par défaut normalement
<denis> oui en mode terminal
<Yves> mais je ne connais pas ton machin
<Yves> essaie root
<denis> nutyx login :
<Yves> et toor comme mot de passe
<Yves> Je ne connais pas ton machin
<denis> non ca passe pas
<Yves> mais ce doit être documenté ici : http://www.ubuntu-fr.org/
<denis> pour la version Nutyx ?
<Yves> Pourquoi Nutyx?
<denis> je veux le voir
<Yves> bonne raison
<denis> il parait que c'est super mais bon je veux valider cela aussi
<Yves> as-tu essayé "comment ça marche"?
<denis> pas juste du bla bla qui passe dans les oreilles.
<Yves> bien
<Yves> je reviens
<Yves> C'est dans le forum ubuntu
<Yves> C'est une sorte de Kubuntu à ce que je vois
<Yves> Y'a un forum à propos de l'installation de Nutyx
<Yves> mais à partir d'un script
<Yves> ouïouïouïouïouï
<denis> comment sortir de l editeur VI
<Yves> aucune crisse d'idée mais Unix accepte encore Ctrl-Z
<Yves> normalement
<Yves> sinon
<Yves> ça peut être "exit"
<Yves> VI....  pas facile
<denis> compliquer cela
<Yves> attends ma mémoire....
<Yves> x
<denis> j'ai fermer le virtuel
<denis> je dois recommencer
<Yves> J'aime les curieux
<Yves> ils nous instruisent
<denis> ah comme qui ^
<denis> ?
<Yves> toujours partant pour Minecraft avec ton jeune?
<denis> je l'ai pas, je voudrais bien l'avoir pour l'experimenter, mais sans succes j'ai rien de ce jeu la
<denis> le monde est carre
<Yves> Sitôt j'aurai quelques minutes avec Ank, je pourrai te transférer l'affaire
<denis> ANK reponds svp
<Yves> Y'a mon technicien qui pourrait t'aider aussi
<Yves> mais il est encore trop drogué
<denis> Yves tu as quel version de linux ?
<Yves> J'utilise 14.04
<denis> Ubuntu
<denis> XUbuntu
<Yves> Distribution Ubuntu
<Yves> Je m'intéresse beaucoup à ArchLinux
<Yves> mais j'ai pas le temps
<denis> ArchLinux ?
<Yves> Ubuntu utilise le système de fichiers SystemV
<Yves> ArchLinux mets tout en mémoire virtuelle
<Yves> comme j'utilise des logiciels scientifiques 
<Yves> ça pourraît être malade
<Yves> APL
<Yves> J
<Yves> etc
<denis> ah oui, moi qui aime faire les experiences
<Yves> Connais-tu APL et J?
<denis> oui, ils sont divorces :P
<Yves> As-tu fait du Basic, du Cobol ou des machins comme ça?
<denis> oui
<Yves> Exemple de moyenne en J ou en APL :
<denis> j'ai fait du Basic, du Turbo-Basic, Turbo Pascal etc...
<denis> Du clipper
<denis> Bien d'autres.
<denis> Backtrack cela te dis quelque chose ^
<denis> ?
<Yves> (+/A)%#A=. 12 54312 134 1343
<Yves> J'ai en Backtrack en vbox
<denis> ok comment le trouves-tu ?
<Yves> Franchement
<Yves> Je me suis écoeuré puis j'ai payé mon Internet
<denis> cela a regle ton probleme ????
<Yves> bien
<Yves> Btrack c'est pour pirater une ligne Internet
<Yves> Je me suis tanné
<Yves> J'ai payé
<Yves> De plus, de version en version, on dirait que c'est de plus en plus compliqué
<Yves> remarque....
<denis> ah ok
<Yves> J'ai pas beaucoup de temps pour ça
<Yves> Y'a des meilleurs que moi
<denis> j'aime bien la version XUbuntu 14.04
<denis> leger et rapide
<Yves> C'est ce que j'ai compris de ce que j'ai lu
<Yves> mais j'ai été très surpris de la vitesse d'Ubuntu 14.04
<Yves> et de sa souplesse aussi
<Yves> et surtout
<Yves> Je branche n'importe-quoi sur ma machine
<Yves> et elle reconnaît
<Yves> même les affaires qu'elle ne connaît pas encore
<Yves> cellulaires
<Yves> pads 
<Yves> et tout ça
<denis> oui, ca je reconnais
<denis> pas besoin d'aller chercher les drivers pour faire marcher ca
<Yves> Puis comme tous se rammassent tout le temps chez moi avec une nouvelle patente de marde
<Yves> J'apprécie Ubuntu 14.04
<denis> nouvelle patente de marde, j'aime pas les odeurs de marde :P
<Yves> Je parle de ipods Jpods ypods
<Yves> qui n'existent pas encore
<denis> ah oui comme les Xpods lolll
<Yves> EXAVTEMENT
<denis> linux Mint est en telechargement
<denis> je vais l'essayer version 17.1
<Yves> Je l'ai beaucoup aimé
<Yves> donne m'en des nouvelles svp
<denis> oui, je te tiendrai au courant sans mettre trop de voltage :P
<Yves> Mais Ank m'a clairement dit que Vbox n'est pas le meilleur
<Yves> J'ai pas eu le temps d'explorer ses alternatives
<denis> ah bon
<Yves> Salut io
<Yves> Es-tu fort en maths Denis?
<denis> oui j'aime les maths
<denis> pourquoi ?
<Yves> Parce qu'à mon avis les meilleurs logiciels de prototypage sont essentiellement mathématiques
<denis> comme 1 - 1 = H :D
<Yves> Radical -1 
<Yves> nombres complexes
<denis> 1-1 = H
<Yves> opérations sur des triangles de Pascal
<denis> ca ressemble non ?
<Yves> C'est quoi ton H?
<denis> colle le 1-1 et ca fait H
<denis> :P
<Yves> non
<Yves> nono
<denis> ah ah ah
<Yves> Lorsque tu seras assez curieux...
<denis> 7 minutes encore il va avoir fini de telecharger
<Yves> http://www.jsoftware.com/download/j803/install/
<Yves> Ils ont une version Open
<Yves> qui fonctionne mieux que celle qui marche en Windoes, etc.
<Yves> C'est un interprète compilable en C++
<denis> ah oui he he he
<Yves> ex :
<Yves> i. 4 4 
<Yves> donne
<Yves> 1 2 3 4
<Yves> 5 6 7 8
<Yves> 9 10 11 12
<Yves> matrice
<Yves> J'ai oublié une ligne
<Yves> mais bon
<denis> hooooooooooooooo ca travail mes menages stoppppppppppppp
<Yves> meninges?
<denis> oui, oui
<denis> 25 secondes il a fini de telecharger
<Yves> Tu sembles pourtant aimer ça faire travailler ça
<Yves> Quel âge a ton garçon?
<denis> j'en ai 2 garcons
<Yves> Quel âge ont tes garçons?
<denis> 16 et 18 ans
<Yves> Celui de 16 ans doit aussi faire travailler tes méninges alors
<denis> oui, j'aime ca aussi
<Yves> :)
<denis> j'aime apprendre
<Yves> Et ils sont plus vites que nous
<Yves> moi aussi j'aime
<Yves> C'est juste que mon tech de 15 ans est tout le temps stone
<denis> la gravure de l'image est en cours
<Yves> Je vois que tu t'en sors bien avec les unités imaginaires...
<denis> il vient du japon ???
<Yves> Du Japon?
<denis> j'ai 48 ans et j'apprends encore
<denis> ton tech est tout le temps stone
<Yves> moi aussi à 56
<Yves> J'ai pas trop peur des maladies dégénératives du cerveau
<Yves> Y'a pas le temps
<denis> linux mint est a 50% de graver
<Yves> en iso?
<denis> oui oui
<Yves> tu graves pas un disque pour
<Yves> ok
<Yves> ouf
<denis> 99%
<Yves> Tu graves pas pour vrai, là
<denis> terminer
<Yves> ?
<denis> oui
<Yves> .....
<denis> pourquoi ?
<Yves> Parce que c'est inutile en Vbox
<Yves> tu choisis un .iso comme CD dans les paramètres
<denis> ok je test
<Yves> J'ai un vieux WinXP en .iso que je promène depuis 10 ans
<Yves> Jamais gravé
<denis> ah oui, pourrais-je en avoir une copie ?
<denis> juste pour les jeux
<Yves> Sûr
<Yves> mais il me manque un de de Ank
<denis> coolll
<Yves> pour ça
<denis> ok je vais attendre
<Yves> C'est le transfert de gros fichiers...
<Yves> Nous travaillons là-dessus
<denis> installation de linux Mint en cours dans le Vbox
<Yves> héhé
<denis> 35% 
<denis> 45%
<Yves> à partir du CD ou d'un .iso?
<denis> 55%
<denis> d'un iso
<Yves> :)
<denis> je me debrouille quand meme bien
<denis> 70%
<Yves> à l'évidence...
<denis> sinon je serai null
<Yves> T'es plus jeune que moi
<denis> 85%
<denis> il n'y a pas d'age pour apprendre.
<Yves> J'ai hâte que tu m'enseignes à ton tour
<Yves> ouais
<Yves> mais ton cerveau est supposé être plus vite
<denis> tout les jours c'est un ecole.
<Yves> Bien
<denis> pas de fichier d'installation en iso
<Yves> hein?
<denis> j'essai avec le CD
<Yves> Si ça marche avec le CD alors que ça a échoué en .iso
<Yves> Je veux le savoir svp
<Yves> Pas supposé
<denis> attends
<denis> il a detecter mon DVD et l'installation est en cours
<denis> sur DVD ou CD est plus fiable que le fichier iso
<denis> a mon avis
<Yves> non
<Yves> Ce sont tes paramètres
<denis> cela est possible
<Yves> Je t'envoie une image d'écran
<denis> je vais re-essayer de nouveau pour l'installation sans DVD
<Yves> Tu devrais recevoir mon courriel sous peu
<denis> c'est recu, super ton ecran, mais.... mes lunettes ont craquer lolll
<Yves> hahaha
<Yves> Trop petit?
<denis> je le sais
<denis> ta definition de ton ecran est ?
<Yves> 1600x900
<Yves> Je t'envoie plus gros
<denis> moi c'est 1280 X 1024
<denis> un ecran de 19 pouces
<Yves> C'est parti
<Yves> Si tu veux plus gros que ça
<Yves> Bien j'ai un copain
<denis> ah tu as juste gonfler ta baloune lolll
<Yves> mais il ne passera pas....
<Yves> ne parle pas de gonflage ici
<denis> je parle par rapport a l'image
<Yves> bien sûr
<Yves> Tu sais que ctrl+roulette marche partout en Ubuntu
<Yves> pour "grossir"?
<denis> oui
<denis> pas avec xchat :P
<Yves> Alors j'ai grossi, juste pour toi
<Yves> c'est contre nature pour moi
<Yves> (Je ressemble à une grande asperge)
<Yves> Tu l'as?
<denis> oui, oui j'allume, mais je ne veux pas parler en mal du tout
<denis> je sais avoir du respect.
<Yves> Je ne te suis pas...   Je ne me suis pas senti vexé
<Yves> Tu es respectueux
<Yves> t'en fais pas
<denis> quand tu as dit ne parle pas de gonflage ici
<Yves> c'était pour blaguer
<denis> ah ok
<Yves> je ne suis pas modérateur du tout - du tout
<denis> ni moi
<denis> Ankman lui ^
<denis> ?
<Yves> ;P
<Yves> Je crois que Ank l'est
<Yves> Mais il n'est pas scrupuleux
<Yves> Les autres canaux le sont davantage.... et pas rien qu'un peu
<Yves> mais nous sommes au Québec ici
<Yves> ...
<denis> oui je le sais
<Yves> Nous sommes moins "oooooooohhhh choking!"
<Yves> Puis, ton affaire?
<denis> linux Mint installer voir ton email
<Yves> k
<Yves> Ça regarde bien
<Yves> mais tu as fait ça à partir du CD?
<denis> oui
<Yves> Super
<denis> je re-essaye de nous
<Yves> maintenant recommence
<denis> avec le fichier ISO
<Yves> avec un iso
<Yves> bien
<Yves> denis: <- dodo 
<denis> oui ou
<Yves> on se reparle demain
<denis> ma femme n'est pas avec moi, alors je vais me coucher avec les couvertes lolll
<Yves> Heureux de partager avec toi . Salut Denis.
<denis> Oui salut Yves
<denis> je t'apprecie
<Ankman> denis: je suis pas un modérateur
<JeepWJ> allo!
<JeepWJ> que pereza el MagicFab....
#ubuntu-qc 2015-02-18
<Yves> Présent
<Max_LeLiseux> salut Yves 
<Max_LeLiseux> ça va ?
<Yves> Oui - fatigué mais heureux.  Toi?
<Max_LeLiseux> pas fatiguer pis heureux :D
<Yves> Fantastique!
<Max_LeLiseux> salut Yves , bonne fin de soirée toi et aux autres
<Max_LeLiseux> parti écouter la tv
<Max_LeLiseux> j'fait pas le zombie à soir, j'y vais vraiment
<Max_LeLiseux> a+ tous
<Yves> Max_LeLiseux: Le zombie?
<Jcq> je suis un zombie
<denis> Yes
<denis> Yves
<Max_LeLiseux> yves, je tes ajouter a mes ami IRC
<Yves> Super!
<Max_LeLiseux> re tous
<Ankman> Ankman[Lilly_Grace]: go sleeping
<Ankman[Lilly_Gra> Ok ;-)
<Ankman> soir!
#ubuntu-qc 2015-02-19
<denis> Bon je me suis procurer un portable avec 250 Go pour 120$
<denis> et installer XUbuntu :D
<cyphermox> cést bien
<denis> je ne peux pas m'en passer de Linux
<denis> c'est pire qu'une mouche qui aime sa marde lolll
<Ankman> bon nuit
<Max_LeLiseux> salut à tous
<Max_LeLiseux> ça va ?
<Ankman> 'llo Max
<Max_LeLiseux> salut Ankman :D ça va ?
<Ankman> bien. toi?
<Max_LeLiseux> pareillement merci :D
<Max_LeLiseux> tu fais quoi de bon Ankman ?
<Ankman> movie
<cyphermox> hola amigos
<Ankman> cyphermox: hola
<cyphermox> how are you?
<Ankman> am fine. you?
<MagicFab___> cyphermox, salut
<cyphermox> MagicFab___: hey
<cyphermox> faudrait pas régler la note pour le site? j'en ai pas réentendu parler est-ce que la transaction a passée?
<io> Hey! when are we all going to get together for a coffee?
<cyphermox> +1
<Ankman> am daring to conduct an experiment: adding one ubuntu source to my otherwise plain debian system
<Ankman> trying to get a different verson of one package only
<IdleOne> stupid internet
<io> So, coffee? when?
<io> Ankman: not a good idea to mix repos like that
<io> better to get the source and build it yourself
<io> have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall also
<Ankman> you're right
<cyphermox> Ankman: io: actually, you can do this but with careful application of pinning packages
<Ankman> aborted it when i saw it wanted to repolace half of the system
<cyphermox> ie. editing /etc/apt/preferences very carefully
<Ankman> i did pin it. still
<cyphermox> you can't just pin that package
<cyphermox> you'd need to pin *all* packages coming from that repo, and add an exception for the one you really want
<io> pinning involves keeping track of many packages
<io> too complicated
<Ankman> i hoped to get a GUI back for the VOIP app twinkle. but no luck. even with the old ubuntu sources added it wants to replace 50 packages
<cyphermox> io: depends ;)
<cyphermox> so in a way, it's definitely easier to build it yourself and say, upload it to a PPA so you can get it easily
<io> Ankman: This is why I said build it yourself
<Ankman> since it relies on older libs i will deinstall the whole program instead
<Ankman> io: twinkle?[6~
<io> Ankman: whatever it is your trying to install
<io> you're*
<Ankman> seems to be complicated..
<Ankman> the package twinkle exists. but its GUI was dropped due to QT libs which it canot deal with. upstream is dead since years anyway
<cyphermox> Ankman: since you say you use Debian, might want to hang out on #debian-dug-quebec on OFTC too ;)
<Ankman> sp i just remove the non GUI package as it's no use without GUI
<Ankman> ah, will check
<io> cyphermox: Did you sign up for class 6 yet?
<io> 6a*
<MagicFab___> cyphermox, #debian-quebec non?
<Ankman> was #debian-quebec no?
<Ankman> haha
<MagicFab___> :)
 * io hugs MagicFab___ 
<io> Tu as une longue queue
<MagicFab___> oh, io nice new nick
<io> :P
<Ankman> why is this on iftc (which i only by chance have) and not freenode?
<io> I use this nick when I am on Windows machine
<cyphermox> Ankman: totally
<cyphermox> it's on OFTC because debian stuff is on oftc
<Ankman> ah
<cyphermox> io: nah
<cyphermox> io: will, soon, hopefully
<Ankman> i just opened it but closed it again
<MagicFab___> Ankman, OFTC is a member project of Software in the Public Interest - which also provides other resources to Debian
<io> inscrit toi bientot, tu fais ton cour en Avril/May, l'an prochain au moi de Avril tu fais ton test sur la route et BOOM! tu est FREE
<Ankman> cool
 * Ankman uninstalls twinkle
<Ankman> 20 MB freed *g*
<io> what are you going to do with all that space?
<Ankman> downloding pr0n ;-)
<Ankman> actually download 6.1 GB right now. no pr0n though
<Ankman> strange. the aptitude log doesn't log the removal of the program
<Max_LeLiseux> re Ankman 
<cyphermox> io: je suis déjà plutot free, mais je roule à pas-vite
<cyphermox> what? water boiling advisory AGAIN?
<Ankman> oh?
<cyphermox> if you're on the south shore of Montreal, in Longueuil, Boucherville, St-Hubert, etc.
<cyphermox> "works at a filtering plant resulted in a drop in pressure, etc."
<cyphermox> still better than "oops, sorry, we just dumped 124k litres of fuel in the river"
<Ankman> yep
<cyphermox> that's it, I'm only ever drinking beer from now on >:)
<Ankman> am north though
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> Ankman: would you be up to participating if we do a small Debian conference in Montreal this summer? or do you mean much farther north?
<io> cyphermox: beer is made with water. Don't risk it and drink only Scotch.
<cyphermox> io: good plan
<Ankman> haha
<Ankman> cyphermox: depends
<Ankman> american beer?
<cyphermox> I said beer, not yellow liquid.
<Ankman> American beer like like having sex in a canoe
<Ankman> ... fucking close to water
<Ankman> cyphermox: what is this conference about?
<cyphermox> Debian?
<cyphermox> :)
<cyphermox> we could do maybe a day of talks, and some bug squashing.
<Ankman> ah
<MagicFab___> Ankman, SVP peux-tu limiter la discussion ici à un ton "family-friendly"? Merci!
<Ankman> ok, desole
<Max_LeLiseux> salut à Ankman , cyphermox et Yves , ça va vous autres ?
<Ankman> Max_LeLiseux: wb
<cyphermox> salut.
<Max_LeLiseux> :D
<avoine> cyphermox: tu cherches des participants ou des présentateurs, bénévoles, etc?
<avoine> pour le mini debconf
<Ankman> il est quel jour?
<cyphermox> avoine: de tout, présentateurs c'est bien
<cyphermox> c'est pas encore prévu, juste une idée
<avoine> ok ok
<cyphermox> ca vaut la peine de commencer a avoir des idées et de rendre ca un peu plus concret
<cyphermox> je crois que ce serait plus l'été, à moins qu'on veuille faire un "Debian Sous Zéro" ;)
<cyphermox> MagicFab___: ^ ;)
<MagicFab___> cyphermox, une journée "sprint" dans le genre de bug day qu'on avait fait jadis à ETS serait le format, je crois. C'est ça un mini debconf non?
<cyphermox> je le crois
<denis_> quelqu'un aurait windows XP en ISO ?
<Yves> Je l'ai
<Yves> Denis, tu as aMule?
<Yves> Ou n'importe-quel Monkey...
<denis_> Yves
<denis_> que veux-tu dire par AMule ? c'est quoi ca ?
<Ankman> emule par linux
<denis_> un instant
<Ankman> P2P file sharing
<denis_> il faut d'abord l'installer Emule ?
<denis_> installation en cours
<Yves> En Linux, c'est aMule dans la logithèque
<denis_> c'est en cours d'installation
<denis_> ok fait
<Yves> maintenant tu vas dans recherche
<Yves> dans aMule
<Yves> puis trouve :
<Yves> (min)
<denis_> trouve (min) ?
<Yves> Windows Xp Professional SP2 (CD Key-VDDF2-JJWM3-X7P27-FRHRT-8BVHT)
<Yves> T'as le service pack 2 inclus
<IdleOne> umm
<Yves> mais désactive le réseau en Vbox avant
<IdleOne> On aide pas a voler des logiciel 
<Yves> sinon tu auras des problèmes.
<Yves> XP n'est plus supporté par Windows
<denis_> IdleOne, XP est expirée
<Yves> je ne crois pas que c'est un vol
<denis_> et je veux Windows XP pour des jeux seulement (ancien jeu)
<IdleOne> esque Microsoft l'offre gratuitement sur leurs serveurs?
<IdleOne> je pensais pas
<Yves> J'admire ton éthique Idle
<denis_> voici le message de Amule
<denis_> La recherche eD2k ne peut être établie si eD2k n'est pas connecté
<IdleOne> alors on on arrete ca maintenant ou je vous ban les deux
<IdleOne> votre choix
<Yves> Oublions Win alors
<Yves> Denis tu choisis Global lorsque tu cherches quelque chose
<Yves> aussure-toi que c'est légal svp
<denis_> IdleOne, voici l'adresse que j'ai trouvé pour Windows XP 
<denis_> http://getintopc.com/softwares/operating-systems/windows-xp-sp3/
<denis_> :P
<Yves> T'es modérateur Idle?
<denis_> Alors est-ce que c'est du vol ?
<IdleOne> peux importe ci je suis op/moderateur 
<IdleOne> denis_: Oui.
<denis_> ah bon ?
<denis_> pourquoi que l'on mets sur Google ?
<denis_> XUbuntu est-il gratuit ?
<IdleOne> parceque google fait que faciliter la recherche d'information. Ils ne sont pas la pour etre la police de l'internet
<denis_> ok et toi tu fais la police a ce niveau ?
<denis_> Moi, j'ai plusieurs jeu que j'avais acheté qui fonctionne pour Windows 95 et sur le XP ca fonctionnait.
<IdleOne> Moi j'assure que les canneaux IRC de Ubuntu sont utiliser de la facon que les reglements de notre communaute a decider
<denis_> Puisqu'il ne donne plus de windows XP comment veux-tu que je le procure de nouveau ?
<IdleOne> le vol de logiciel va contre la philosophy de Ubuntu
<denis_> Oui, j'avoue
<denis_> moi je ne veux pas voler, je n'ai pas de plume.
<denis_> Qui peux me fournir alors ?
<IdleOne> ton problem de jeu n'est pas une raison pour mettre de coter nos valeurs
<denis_> Bill Gate me vendra pas un XP puisqu'il ne donne plus de support.
<Yves> En ce sens.  Cessez de vous chicaner svp.
<denis_> Je ne veux pas dérober les valeurs de Ubuntu, au contraire, je respect.
<denis_> Yves, je ne chicane pas, je m'explique simplement. Je suis direct.
<denis_> J'espère de ne pas vous offenser IdleOne 
<Yves> Tu peux essayer avec Wine.  Il est approuvé par Ubuntu, même qu'il se trouve dans la Logith`eque.
<denis_> Oui, j'ai essayé ca ne fonctionne pas, il faut windows.
<IdleOne> denis_: pas du tout. je comprend ta position. j'ai expliquer celle de notre communaute.
<denis_> j'ai windows 7 et j'ai payé le prix de 250
<denis_> j'apprécie IdleOne 
<denis_> et je veux respecter la communauté.
<IdleOne> merci :)
<denis_> Si wine ne fonctionne pas pour ces jeux.
<denis_> le jeu que j'ai est FURY
<denis_> et je le trouve pas sur Linux.
<denis_> cela veux dire que je dois tout mettre cela a la poubelle ??? j'ai payé 80.00$ pour ce jeu.
<denis_> il y a bien des années de cela
<denis_> et j'y tiens.
<denis_> et mettre 80.00$ dans la poubelle me plait pas du tout.
<Yves> Tu l'as toujours ton Win7?
<denis_> oui
<Yves> Alors rien d'illégal à l'installer dans Vbox
<denis_> je l'ai installé et ca marche pas avec win 7
<Yves> Tu veux dire que ton jeu fonctionne seulement avec XP?
<denis_> il fonctionnait avec win95 et sur le XP ca marche aussi
<Yves> Alors vois si c'est légal de se procurer XP étant donné que tu as payé pour Win7
<Yves> Je n'ai pas d'autre idée
<cyphermox> Yves: exact
<denis_> Si j'installe un CD win dans le Vbox ne le reconnait pas mon CD pourquoi ?
<cyphermox> y'a certainement moyen de se le procurer quelque part, dans un magasin d'informatique
<Yves> XP?  Non, discontinué.
<denis_> un magasin d'antiquité de l'informatique, lollll c'est fermer lolll
<Yves> Denis
<Yves> Envoie-moi une image d'écran.  C'est anormal que ton CD ne soit pas reconnu.
<cyphermox> d'apres winehq c'est pas fonctionnel comme jeu dans Wine, mais ce sont de très vieux résultats. j'aimerais bien voir si ca fonctionne avec PlayOnLinux
<cyphermox> https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=12663
<Ankman> je croit tapper F12 dans "boot menue" en VB marche
<denis_> je fais encore des tests, un instant
<Ankman> wine? pour quoi?
<Yves> Pour être légal Ank
<Ankman> e2k (emule)? prend mldonkey de linux. il support edonkey, limewire, gnutella (1 et 2), openap (napster) et torrent
<Yves> nous avons reçu un avertissement de Idle
<denis_> bon jeu marchait en 16 bit
 * Ankman unzips 6 GB de software des anees 1980...
<cyphermox> sinon windows XP semble encore dispo sur Amazon.ca et Amazon.com
<cyphermox> http://www.amazon.ca/Microsoft-Windows-Professional-Service-Pack/dp/B00022PTI4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1424390205&sr=8-1&keywords=Windows+XP
<Yves> S'il est sur Amazon, alors c'est légal de l'utiliser?
<denis_> le jeu fonctionne en 16 bit et je suis sur un ordinateur de 64 bit.
<denis_> pffffffffffffff
<IdleOne> Yves: c'est legal de le procurer et utiliser. 
#ubuntu-qc 2015-02-20
<Yves> Bien.  Merci Idle.  Nous sommes donc en paix avec notre éthique.  Vrai?
<IdleOne> Moi oui
<IdleOne> :)
<Yves> :)
<denis_> :D
<denis_> Yves, as-tu des nouvelles pour ce jeu Minecraft
<denis_> est-ce que vous connaissez le jeu dungeonrampage ?
<Max_LeLiseux> resalut ma gang de vous autres :D ça va comment ?
<Yves> J'en suis à présenter notre projet à notre communauté.  Des donateurs sont déjà en lice et attendent l'approbation du Maire (déjà vendu à l'idée).
<Max_LeLiseux> :D
<denis_> Salut MAx_Leliseux
<denis_> :D
<Max_LeLiseux> Yves, J'ai enfin trouver mon précieux : twitter.com/maxleliseux tu vas rire
<Yves> C'est beaucoup de travail afin de le Maire ait le moindre mal à convaincre les autres.  Ça devrait aboutir au milieu de la semaine prochaine.
<Yves> Salut Max
<Max_LeLiseux> Yves, J'ai enfin trouver mon précieux : twitter.com/maxleliseux tu vas rire
<Yves> Belle page Max 
<Max_LeLiseux> non ma dernière publication Yves 
<Yves> Tu phantasme sur les fantômes?
<Max_LeLiseux> nono lolll
<Yves> *mes
<denis_> bon je continuer a chercher de quoi bon sur linux
<denis_> dans les jeux.
<Max_LeLiseux> denis_, prend DOSBox pis des abandonware DOS sa va faire la job
<Max_LeLiseux> c'est ça que j'fait avec mon android tv
<denis_> Jazz Rabbit fonctionnait en dos
<Max_LeLiseux> tellement
<denis_> j'aimais bien ce jeu et là
<denis_> :(
<denis_> J'ai DOS Emulator
<Max_LeLiseux> tien denis_ : lucasabandonware.free.fr/jeux/Jazz%20Jackrabbit.zip cadeau, pogne toi DOSBox et tu vas pouvoir rejouer, y'est rendu abandonware
<Yves> Je dois vous laisser - bonne soirée à tous 
<Max_LeLiseux> salut Yves 
<denis_> Salut Yves
<denis_> Max comment on doit faire pour le copier en dos ?
<denis_> CTRL-C et CTRL-V ne fonctionne pas.
<denis_> Max_LeLiseux, aide-moi
<Max_LeLiseux> quoi denis_ ?
<denis_> j'ai télécharger le jeu Jazz et je l'ai extrait du fichier ZIP
<Max_LeLiseux> je sais pas denis_ dsl
<cyphermox> 'jour
<cyphermox> migration de serveur réussie, en théorie
<cyphermox> Guest38609: salut, ca va?
<cyphermox> ca fait longtemps qu'on t'a pas vu ici
<Ankman> Jazz Rabbit! blast from the past
<IdleOne> cyphermox: Guest38609 is my client on BNC server
<IdleOne> I upgraded to 15.04 last week but nvidia gpu is a PITA and doesn't want to work :/
<IdleOne> I haven't really tried to fix it either
<cyphermox> IdleOne: I saw whois ;)
<cyphermox> just rebooted the new server to get a proper hostname
<cyphermox> craphouse
<cyphermox> I hadn't noticed it's running precise, not trusty.
<cyphermox> live upgrade to do now
<cyphermox> and wishing real hard it doesn't explode
<Ankman> lol
<Max_LeLiseux> salut tous
#ubuntu-qc 2015-02-21
<Yves> Salut collègues
<Yves> Denis s'en est-il sorti avec Jazz?
#ubuntu-qc 2015-02-22
<Yves> Salut Max
<Max_LeLiseux> j'suis la
<Yves> Bien
<Yves> Salon actif :)
<Yves> Je tente d'animer Ank
<Yves> Et j'envoie un courriel à Denis
<Yves> Je veniens
<Yves> Ank is partially here :)
<Yves> J'essaie de joindre Denis maintenant
<Max_LeLiseux> c'est Denis dans la liste ?
<Max_LeLiseux> c'est qui Denis dans la liste ?
<Yves> J'ai son courriel
<Max_LeLiseux> ok oui mais :
<Max_LeLiseux> c'est qui Denis dans la liste ?
<Yves> Il n'y est pas
<Max_LeLiseux> oui ok mais j'te demande son nick ?
<Yves>  _denis
<Yves> je crois
<Yves> S'il est là et qu'il utilise Thunderbird....   oui il l'utilise
<Yves> alors nous devrions avoir des nouvelles lorsqu'il sera là
<Yves> Je vais maintenant de d'amener Jacques
<Yves> min
<Yves> Ank prend congé les fins de semaine...
<Ankman> heh
<Yves> !Saluton! mia amiko
<Yves> c'est Esperanto
<Yves> Vous connaissez l'existence de l'espéranto?
<Yves> Y'en a trois d'entre nous qui se présentent actifs.  J'aime que ce salon soit actif.
<Yves> Mon chat me réclame.  Je reviens.
<Yves> (Thanks for keeping this room active Ank.  My cat becoming very...  i will care of him few mins)
<Ankman> non
<Ankman> oui, sais l'existence
<Ankman> mais parle pas
<Yves> (easier than english)
<Yves> c'est rare...
<Yves> Mon chat est vraiment harassant... (brb)
<denis_> est-ce que nous avons des bons jeux comme on avait pour window?
<Max_LeLiseux> sous Linux Linux denis_ ?
<denis_> oui
<Max_LeLiseux> min j'te donne un site
<denis_> ok
<Max_LeLiseux> fait combien de temps que tes en linux denis_  ?
<denis_> depuis 6 ans
<Max_LeLiseux> ok Oo
<denis_> et mes jeux que j'avais sur windows me manque
<Max_LeLiseux> tu connais ce site là ? : http://jeuxlibres.net/
<denis_> non
<Max_LeLiseux> la majorité des jeux sur ce site là sont sous Linux
<Max_LeLiseux> et disponible dans une logithèque près de chez vous :D lolll
<denis_> ouais, je ne sais si tu as déja vu ce space quest de Sierra 
<denis_> ?
<Max_LeLiseux> tien denis_ , http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/jeu le répertoire de jeux d'ubuntu-fr
<Max_LeLiseux> sa me quelque chose ça
<Max_LeLiseux> j'ai le fameux Space Bucks de la même compagnie mais Space Quest, j'connais pas
<Max_LeLiseux> denis_, depuis que tes sous Linux, depuis 6ans, est-ce que tu regrette ton choix ? et surtout comment ta fait le saut de Windows/MAC à Linux ?
<denis_> en jouant a la corde a danser :P
<Max_LeLiseux> non sérieux denis stp
<Max_LeLiseux> qu'est-ce qui ta fait passer de Windows/MAC à Linux ? le déclencheur du changement
<denis_> c'est que le fait que je suis un technicien en informatique, il y a des gens qui me pose ces questions alors quoi répondre
<Max_LeLiseux> ouin
<denis_> j'installe linux et je dois leur donner une formation par la suite
<Max_LeLiseux> ah ok
<denis_> je fais de mon mieux
<denis_> moi je reste avec linux
<Max_LeLiseux> mais qu'est-ce qui ta fait changer de system à la base ? pour aller vers Linux
<denis_> et j'essaie de voir ce que je peux faire pour les comblers leurs attentes
<denis_> vivre de l"expérience
<denis_> explorer de nouveau systeme
<Max_LeLiseux> ah ok
<[FR]Dae> denis_ tu connais crossover ?
<[FR]Dae> tres pratique pour lancé des jeux et application windows
<Max_LeLiseux> non c'est quoi ?ç
<denis_> je travail dans l'informatique depuis 1985
<Max_LeLiseux> ok
<denis_> crossover
<[FR]Dae> de plus y à de tres bon jeu (aussi) sur deb/ubu genre wesnoth ou scourge =D
<denis_> crossover n
<denis_> ,est pas dans la logithèque
<Max_LeLiseux> j'suis parti
<denis_> ok
<[FR]Dae> non c'est plutot à trouvé sur TPB
<[FR]Dae> c'est une version plus poussé de playonlinux ou wine
<Max_LeLiseux> bonne fin de soiré et bonne nuit
<denis_> TPB
<[FR]Dae> ThePirateBay, KickAss, T411 isohunt etc
<[FR]Dae> en torrent quoi
<denis_> je suis entraine de valider les jeux en linux
<Max_LeLiseux> salut à tou
<Max_LeLiseux> tous
<Cho`gat> a tousse tu fort? :)
<Max_LeLiseux> non rien depuis le début de l'hiver
#ubuntu-qc 2017-02-20
<qwebirc96872> Bonjour, j'aurais besoin de conseil pour installer Ubuntu sur un Mac mini 2016 et sur lequel je travaille avec la suite Office 365 de Windows
<Ankman> essayee LibreOffice de linux?
<qwebirc96872> ok, et est-il possible d'installer facilement Linux sur un Mac 2016?
<Ankman> je sais pas. https://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/mac
<qwebirc96872> Merci.
<Ankman> :-)
<Ankman> another happy customer ;-)
#ubuntu-qc 2017-02-22
<qwebirc31708> io
#ubuntu-qc 2017-02-26
<saitoh183> bonjour, peut-etre je vais avoir plus de chance ici pour regler mon probleme
<saitoh183> j'essaie de faire fonctionner guacamole avec authentification mysql (mariaDB) mais j'ai just une page blanche quand je load le site
<saitoh183> log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24072094/
<saitoh183> ca fonctionne si j'utilise user-mapping.xml
<Ankman> essayer #ubuntu-fr
<saitoh183> ok
#ubuntu-qc 2019-02-19
<Guest53603>  /nick alphaseg
#ubuntu-qc 2020-02-17
<Ankman> names
<Ankman> oops
